# 

## martom

Witam.
Chciałbym rozważyć budowę komina 9 m z 1 przewodem dymowym i 3 wentylacyjne.
Najtańszy komin na allegro fi 180 z wentylacja koszt 2300zł. Plus dwa dodatkowe kanały wentylacyjne 300 zł. Razem 2600 zł. Nie jest to na pewno Schiedel gdyż ten to już na pewno będzie droższy. No i oczywiście koszty wykończenia ponad dach pewnie z 650 zł. Razem 3250 zł. plus robota.
Komin murowany wg załącznika. wysokość 9 m tj.  do wysokości  6m cegła pełna palona/ 7,5 cm(cegła i spoina)=80warstw cegły x 12,5 cegieł w warstwie = 1000 szt. X 0,65 zł.cegła= 650 zł.
3m klinkier /7,5 (cegła spoina)=40 warstw x 12,5=500 szt.x1,5 zł.sztuka=750 zł.
Murowany 1400 + koszt zaprawy,czapki i trochę więcej pracy.
różnica w kominach połowa kosztów.
Jeśli dobrze policzyłem to zadaję pytanie czy warto przepłacać.
P.s Do kominiarzy czy taki komin jak na załączniku może być czy coś zwaliłem.
I czy warto przy czopuchu część komina wymurować z cegły szamotowej.

----------


## arturromarr

Problem w tym, że cegła dzisiaj już nie taka jak kiedyś i o murarza dobrego ciężko więc i tak do takiego komina zaleca się wkład ze stali żaroodpornej jeśli ma służyć długo i bez problemów.
Mimo to ja robię z cegły wolę stare sprawdzone sposoby zwłaszcza gdy nie są droższe.
Niektórzy twierdzą że nie potrzeba wkładu, ale widziałem podniszczałe wcale nie wiekowe kominy więc wole dołożyć i nie zaglądać tam więcej.
Cóż komin systemowy buduje się szybciej, ale jest droższy i nic więcej nie oferuje.

----------


## r-32

Z tą cegłą to fakt , niestety trudno upolować dobrą .
Ja mam murowany komin (ustrzeliłem dobrze wypaloną kl.20 ) 
Nie zamierzam na razie montować  wkładu .
Temperatura spalin w "dzisiejszych" piecach jest wiele niższa niż np.10-15
 lat temu - więc bez obaw - muruj jak masz dobrą cegłę i dobrego murarza!!
A szamot ? hmm... 
Przerost formy nad treścią .
Ale ja nie kominiarz jezdem może sie mylee....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej_78

Ja ma u siebie tak zrobione, kupiłem sam wkład ceramiczny z komina systemowego, obłożony jest on wełną mineralną i obudowany cegłą. Wydaje mi się, że to rozwiazanie jest pewne i w miare tanie. Sam wkład ceramiczny jest dużo tańszy niż późniejsze zamontowanie wkładu ze stali. Kominy wentylacyjne mam zrobione z kształtek stosowanych przy kominach systemowych, są tansze od tych murowanych z cegły.

----------


## Wojtek R

zdecydowanie systemowy koniecznie z ociepleniem , żeby nie oddawał temperatury na ściany ( unikasz problemu pracy komina i styku ściana - komin )
na kominie nie oszczędzaj potem go już nie wymienisz !

----------


## am76

> zdecydowanie systemowy koniecznie z ociepleniem , żeby nie oddawał temperatury na ściany


Ale czy to oddawanie ciepła to wada? Mnie się wydaje że taki komin z cegły bez ocieplenia to świetna akumulacja - ale to tylko moje domysły. Nie szkoda puszczać energi z dymem w powietrze? Ciekaw jestem jak się sprawy mają w praktyce.




> ( unikasz problemu pracy komina i styku ściana - komin )


A stare kominy jak działały i działają nadal? U mich rodziców przez 40 lat działał - kocioł na węgiel i drewno. Komin z cegły bez wkładu.

----------


## jacekp71

komin montowałbym jednak systemowy, a wentylacje z pustaków wentylacyjnych ....

----------

> ... Jeśli dobrze policzyłem to zadaję pytanie czy warto przepłacać. ...


wg mnie nie warto 
na Twoim miejscu murowałbym z cegły / bez kombinacji z klinkierem i szamotem /
 klinkier /przy zakończeniu komina/ zamieniłbym na cegłe ręcznie formowana

----------


## Wojtek R

> Napisał martom
> 
>  ... Jeśli dobrze policzyłem to zadaję pytanie czy warto przepłacać. ...
> 
> 
> wg mnie nie warto 
> na Twoim miejscu murowałbym z cegły / bez kombinacji z klinkierem i szamotem /
>  klinkier /przy zakończeniu komina/ zamieniłbym na cegłe ręcznie formowana


ta cegła jakości nie wiadomo jakiej bo pojedzie do pierwszej hurtowni pod ręką + końcówka z klinkieru no i ma po 2-3 miesiącach palenia mokrym drzewem wykwity poniżej klinkieru  ( , który  dla oszczędności pewnie namówią go na dziurawki )    oj lepiej tak nie doradzać 

+ należy dodać do tego fachure , który jak mu zrobi w cegłach spiony to ledwo na pół cegły   :Lol:

----------


## martinez44

A ja mam murowany i do środka dałem wkłady ceramiczne bolesławiec. Wyszło taniej niż systemowy. Uzytkowanie bez problemów.  
Z tego co wiem to podłącznie obecnie produkowanych kotłów do komina murowanego to duże ryzyko awarii (potem sławne wykwity na ścianie itp.)
 :Wink2:

----------

> ta cegła jakości nie wiadomo jakiej bo pojedzie do pierwszej hurtowni pod ręką + końcówka z klinkieru no i ma po 2-3 miesiącach palenia mokrym drzewem wykwity poniżej klinkieru  ...


- nawet gybys kupił cegłe najwyzszej jakości a palił mokrym drewnem - nie unikniesz wykwitów /na głupote nie ma lekarstwa   :Confused:  / 

- zakładasz ze w "pierwszej pod reką " hurtowni sprzedaja złą cegłe ? 
a w tych oddalonych jest dobra ? tylko ze trasport droższy to kupisz tandete ?



> ...( , który  dla oszczędności pewnie namówią go na dziurawki )    oj lepiej tak nie doradzać ...


durnemu inwestorowi nie trzeba nawet dziurawki doradzac  ... z chytrości sam kupi  :Lol: 



> ...+ należy dodać do tego fachure , który jak mu zrobi w cegłach spiony to ledwo na pół cegły


jesli zatrudnisz partacza zamiast majstra /a na nadzór w postaci autentycznego KB tez Cie nie stac/ - to Ci cały dom sp ...lą  - nie tylko komin   :Lol:

----------


## Wojtek R

> Napisał Wojtek R
> 
> 
> ta cegła jakości nie wiadomo jakiej bo pojedzie do pierwszej hurtowni pod ręką + końcówka z klinkieru no i ma po 2-3 miesiącach palenia mokrym drzewem wykwity poniżej klinkieru  ...
> 
> 
> - nawet gybys kupił cegłe najwyzszej jakości a palił mokrym drewnem - nie unikniesz wykwitów /na głupote nie ma lekarstwa   / 
> 
> - zakładasz ze w "pierwszej pod reką " hurtowni sprzedaja złą cegłe ? 
> ...




tak tak tylko inwestorzy są be i już widzę jak rzucasz kasą a KB stoi nad murarzem i patrzy mu na ręce jak kładzie każdą cegłę   :Lol:  

o czym Ty piszesz ?   W większości  inwestorzy , to ludzie budujący pierwszy raz własny dom bez żadnego doświadczenia i nawet nie wiedzą o co się pytać wykonawców  przy ich wyborze  , oczywiście  zaraz się zacznie pianie  , że nie muszą budować i mają się zwrócić do developera  lub powierzyć budowę komuś kto się na tym zna ...  który wybuduje im taki sam gniot za 2 razy większą kasę  nie no przepraszam przyszedł kryzys to łaskawie obniży  ceny z poziomu kosmosu do stratosfery    bo zaraz plajta będzie ...   czytaj przestanie się  brać po  leasing-ów na  auta po 500-600 tyś .... żenada


a co do hurtowni to w hurtowni to się patrzy co można drogo sprzedać i dużo zarobić a nie , żeby klient miał dobrze i w miarę tanio ... BK w szczycie kosztował praktycznie 4 x tyle co na poczatku 2005 ... dla mnie to czysta spekulacja

----------


## bst

Bardzo dobra cegle robi cegielnia 'Zaloga'. Ale nawet dobry murarz moze spieprzyc komin. Wystarczy ze ma pomocnika ktory muruje zamiast niego, albo miesza zaprawe i leje za duzo plastyfikatora.
Tez bylem zwolennikiem komina murowanego i wierzylem w dobrego murarza.
Ale zycie jest zyciem i po ogledzinach komina zrobilem mu na wszelki wypadek szlamowanie, bo nie podobaly mi sie spoiny.
Dzis bym wybral komin systemowy albo bym stal nad glowa murarza podczas calego procesu murowania komina i to koniecznie z 'prawidlem' podczas murowania.

----------

> ... tak tak tylko inwestorzy są be i już widzę jak rzucasz kasą a KB stoi nad murarzem i patrzy mu na ręce jak kładzie każdą cegłę   ...


jest na to prostszy sposób - nakrywasz kolejne oczka kominowe i rozpalasz w w kolejnych wyczystkach - jesli dym wydobywa sie z sąsiednich oczek, nie płacisz murarzowi /komin do poprawki/

p.s. 1
co do pilnowania murarza w czasie murowania - wystarczy jesli /nawet srednio rozgarniety/ inwestor stanie na rusztowaniu i będzie sie kiwał nad murarzem ...
p.s. 2
ja wybrałem inny sposób na jakość - u mnie murarz murował kominy na dniówke /nie na akord jak preferuje duza czesc inwestorów/ i nie miał interesu aby sie spieszyc / wręcz muskał kazda spoinke   :Lol: /
jedna kondygnacje murowałem wraz z murarzem aby naocznie sie przekonac o jakości 
i nie mów mi ze murowanie komina jest jakąś sztuką - bo spora czesc murarzy ma wykształcenie podstawowe lub niepełne podstawowe   :Lol:

----------


## Wojtek R

> i nie mów mi ze murowanie komina jest jakąś sztuką - bo spora czesc murarzy ma wykształcenie podstawowe lub niepełne podstawowe


oczywiście , że większość prac budowlanych nie jest wielką sztuką tylko trzeba chcieć się postarać   a większość pomagierów na budowach to chłopcy z łapanki , których majster zostawia na budowie i jedzie na kolejną   :Wink2:

----------

tu zgoda 
/właśnie dlatego nie zatrudniałem tzw. "ekipy" - u mnie murował murarz z "papierami mistrza"/
 "ekipa" jest dobra ale do podawania pustaków i bełtania piasku z cementem w betoniarce 

 :Wink2:

----------


## Wojtek R

> tu zgoda 
> /właśnie dlatego nie zatrudniałem tzw. "ekipy" - u mnie murował murarz z "papierami mistrza"/
>  "ekipa" jest dobra ale do podawania pustaków i bełtania piasku z cementem w betoniarce



no tak my to wiemy ale ile się znajdzie inwestorów mających dużą wiarę w ludzi   :smile:

----------


## zbigmor

Widzę, że żadnego doradcy to nie interesuje, ale ja pozwolę się zapytać co będzie do tego komina podłączone?

----------


## martom

w zasadzie mają być dwa kominy ten pod ekogroszek, natomiast drugi chcę wybudować pod kominek. 
Jednak teraz mam wątpliwości czy rzeczywiście obecnie produkowane cegły są dobrej jakości. W sobotę podjadę do cegielni i zobaczę czy mają coś odpowiedniego.

----------


## martinez44

> w zasadzie mają być dwa kominy ten pod ekogroszek, natomiast drugi chcę wybudować pod kominek. 
> Jednak teraz mam wątpliwości czy rzeczywiście obecnie produkowane cegły są dobrej jakości. W sobotę podjadę do cegielni i zobaczę czy mają coś odpowiedniego.


Bez sensu. To co szkodzi kominowi to tzw. mokre spaliny. Najpierw szlag trafi zaprawę - to przez nią mokra czarna breja będzie przesiąkać na ściany. Jakość cegieł ma tutaj mniejsze znaczenie, zaprawę szlag trafi ekspresowo. Jeżeli środowisko pracy komina jest suche to komin murowany może być - jak nie to odpada.
Proponuję również regularnie czyścić komin. Pożar sadzy to duże wyzwanie dla komina. Widziałem ostatnio jak u znajomego pożar sadzy rozwalił komin systemowy. Siła wybuchu była taka, że popękały nie tylko rura ceramiczna ale nawet pustak keramzytowy co był na zewnątrz.

----------


## am76

> 


Mam pytanko - czy istnieją na rynku jakieś wkłady ceramiczne  albo inne do przewodu spalinowego 14 x27, takiego jak pokazał na obrazku autor wątku?

Z moich poszukiwań wynika, że jeśli chcemy włożyć wkład ceramiczny do komina murowanego z cegły to musimy zrobić kanał o rozm. 27x27.

Pozdr, 
AM

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
1. Martom - a czy Ty jesteś pewien że dostaniesz cegłę po 65 gr/ szt. ?
2. Liczyłeś koszty zaprawy? Bo idzie jej "od cholery"...na taki komin
3. Policzyłeś koszty zaprawy do klinkieru? Worek 18-25 zł, worków pójdzie Ci 8-12 do cegły klinkierowej kratówki jeżeli ma być to porządnie wymurowane. Inaczej zacznie Ci podciekać woda przez taką zaprawę i same cegły.
4. Liczyłeś wykonanie czapy wylewanej (koszty zbrojenia) czy "posmarowanie" wierzchu komina zaprawą? To drugie zacznie po 2-3 latach pękać i puszczać wodę.
5. Liczyłeś wykonanie szalunku wspornikowego i wieńca do obmurówki klinkierem
I wreszcie punkt 6 - robocizna:
Komin systemowy postawisz w jeden dzień. A murowany...
Zaryzykował bym tezę że systemowy będzie jednak tańszy...
I ma od razu ocieplenie. A to bardzo dużo daje wg moich kilkuletnich obserwacji wszelkiej maści kominów...
Ja w moim domu nie będę sie zastanawiał - tylko systemowy z izolacją. Gładki przekrój okrągły - taki jak strumień spalin, zero oporów, własne ocieplenie i przez to brak problemów z ciągiem, żadnych zacieków po kilku latach palenia "średnio-mokrym paliwem" w realiach naszego kraju. Same zalety a cena taka sama (realnie na to patrząc).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> 1. Martom - a czy Ty jesteś pewien że dostaniesz cegłę po 65 gr/ szt. ?


Ja za "wypas" cegle placilem 1,2 pln. Produkcja Wegry ale jak ja tylko zobaczylem, wiedzialem ze nic innego na komin nie chce  :Smile:  Cegla z pobliskiej cegielni rozpadala sie nawet w oczach  :wink: 




> 2. Liczyłeś koszty zaprawy? Bo idzie jej "od cholery"...na taki komin


Troche idzie..




> 3. Policzyłeś koszty zaprawy do klinkieru? Worek 18-25 zł, worków pójdzie Ci 8-12 do cegły klinkierowej kratówki jeżeli ma być to porządnie wymurowane. Inaczej zacznie Ci podciekać woda przez taką zaprawę i same cegły.


Do obmurowania komina systemowego pojdzie jeszcze wiecej klinkierki !!!! Bo obwod komina systemowego bedzie znacznie wiekszy niz murowanego. No, chyba ze chce wykanczac czyms innym ale klinkier na lata jest...  :smile: 




> 4. Liczyłeś wykonanie czapy wylewanej (koszty zbrojenia) czy "posmarowanie" wierzchu komina zaprawą? To drugie zacznie po 2-3 latach pękać i puszczać wodę.


Jezeli gora jest z dobrej, pelnej cegly klinkierowej to ani ja, ani moj murarz nie widzielismy sensu wylewania czapy. Najstarszy komin ktory moj murarz z klinkierki wymurowal i codziennie go widuje ma ok. 10 lat i jego stan jest bez zmian - nie przecieka i wyglada jak nowy  :smile:  Wazne jest tylko dobre fugowanie z dobrej jakosci zaprawy..




> 5. Liczyłeś wykonanie szalunku wspornikowego i wieńca do obmurówki klinkierem


To chyba tylko dla systemowego...  :smile: 




> I wreszcie punkt 6 - robocizna:
> Komin systemowy postawisz w jeden dzień. A murowany...


Dwoch murarzy postawi go tez w jeden dzien. Moj murarz komin z 3 kanalami (spalinowy 27x14 i 2 x wentylacja 14x14) murowal 3mb wysokosci w jedno popoludnie (16-21). Jak murarz doswiadczony to nie nadarzysz cegiel podawac  :wink:  Sam bylem zdziwiony jak to szybko idzie, a przy tym proste jak z linijki  :smile: 




> Zaryzykował bym tezę że systemowy będzie jednak tańszy...


Nie bedzie, bo nie wiem czemu ale nikt z Was nie liczy obmurowki klinkierem komina systemowego - a to *znacznie* go podraza, bo drogiej klinkierki trzeba duzo wiecej niz w kominie murowanym!
pozdr.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
1. Miałem małą "przygodę" ostatnio z kominem. Klinkier miał inne wymiary niż cegła zwykła z jakiej był wymurowany komin. Oczywiście murarz wymurował klinkier "na równo z licem całego komina i...tym sposobem pozmniejszał wymiary wewnętrzne kanałów  :Confused:  I w dodatku wystający klinkier stworzył elegancko wystający "ząb" powodujący całkiem spore dławienie spalin z kominka. Dopiero zaczęły się schody...trzeba było przerabiać komin bo poddymiało. A wystarczyło zrobić mały wieniec - wspornik i poszerzyć komin wedle wymiarów cegły klinkierowej i wymiarów wewnętrznych kanałów.
Także jak widać czasami trzeba.
2. Kominy systemowe mają w komplecie czapy (z kapinosem - a ten jest wręcz niezbędny na kominie!!!) do klinkieru lub obłożenia styropianowego i tynku albo płytek klinkierowych. I ten drugi sposób jest zdecydowanie szybszy, tańszy i lepszy (ocieplenie komina ponad dachem).
3. Ostatnie moje doświadczenia z "pobytu" na kilkunastu dachach przed wykonaniem kominka, w celu upewnienia się czy wszystko gra z kominem i z czystej ciekawości, przekonują mnie że kominy to murarze robili porządnie kiedyś. Ale nie w tej chwili...Szpary na zakończeniu poziomym i klinkier - kratówka na wierzchu, spoiny takie, że palcem można przepchać 3-4 mm warstwę zaprawy, czy wreszcie sama głębokość fug...Nie wiem czemu wszyscy murarze robią tak, że w spoinach stoi woda? Która oczywiście wlewa się wręcz i spływa w kratówkę i powoduje jej pękanie jak przyjdą mrozy.
Kominowa beznadzieja jednym słowem.
A przez siedem lat zajmowania się kominkami...to może widziałem zaledwie kilka kominów wymurowanych ponad dachem z klinkierowej cegły pełnej...sama kratówka. Bo taniej...
Komin systemowy pozwala uniknąć tego typu problemów...chociaż...  :big grin:  widziałem już taki postawiony do góry nogami...
Pozdrawiam i dalej utrzymuje że będzie lepszy i tańszy.

----------


## pblochu

Taka mała dygresja:

Generalnie - o mały włos nie spieprzyli mi do końca komina systemowego (KB miał to w D..e – generalnie Mu się nie dziwie – bo czy facet grubo po 50 mimo najszczerszych chęci da radę dotrzeć do każdego zakamarka?) Póki stawiałem ten komin sam dbałem o każdy szczegół jak to opisano w instrukcji. Budowę dokończyli cieśle – górale i to naprawdę dobra ekipa ( tak porównując po sąsiednich budowach) – całe szczęście, że widząc walający się element kompensacyjny coś mnie tknęło i wlazłem na ten dach. Generalnie – kit w rurach niedoczyszczony a ostatni element wkładu usztywniony podczas wylewania czapki. 
A jakbym się nie znał, nie wiedział, zarobionym bym akurat był to by tak zostało.

Generalnie Komin Systemowy nie rozwiązuje wszystkich problemów natury techniczno – wykonawczej

martom  - a napisz przecie co ty tam do tego komina podłączyć zamierzasz 
bo jak piec węglowy – to komin murowany jest cacy
jak kominek – to w nim wkład szamotowy lub rura żaroodporna – i tu bym się zastanawiał nad systemowym 
jak piec niskotemperaturowy – to w kolejności systemowy lub murowany z wkładem z kwasówki 
jak kondensat – to wyłącznie szacht który pomieści odpowiednio dobrany wkład z kwasówki (średnica i długość rury odprowadzającej spaliny zgodna z zaleceniem producenta)

Ale zawsze można zrobić inaczej
Pozdrawiam

----------

> ... trzeba było przerabiać komin bo poddymiało. A wystarczyło zrobić mały wieniec - wspornik i poszerzyć komin wedle wymiarów cegły klinkierowej ...


a wystarczyło wmurowac ze zwykłej cegły i nie szalec z tym klinkierem /który przy spalaniu paliw stałych robi wiecej szkody niz pozytku ... warto poczytac posty w tym temacie *Bio* vel *Janussza*/


> .... Widziałem ostatnio jak u znajomego pożar sadzy rozwalił komin systemowy. Siła wybuchu była taka, że popękały nie tylko rura ceramiczna ale nawet pustak keramzytowy co był na zewnątrz.


kiedys opisywałem podobny przypadek, pękniete pustaki systemowe  /po pożarze/ namierzył kominiarz wpuszczając kamere do komina ...

poniewaz tych pęknietych pustaczków systemowych nie widac /jesli nie pękła obudowa / bez pomocy kamer, wiec czesc posiadaczy kominów systemowych chwali swój wybór 
nie zdając sobie sprawy co może miec ...lub juz ma w srodku ...

----------


## martinez44

> Napisał Forest-Natura
> 
>  ... trzeba było przerabiać komin bo poddymiało. A wystarczyło zrobić mały wieniec - wspornik i poszerzyć komin wedle wymiarów cegły klinkierowej ...
> 
> 
> a wystarczyło wmurowac ze zwykłej cegły i nie szalec z tym klinkierem /który przy spalaniu paliw stałych robi wiecej szkody niz pozytku ... warto poczytac posty w tym temacie *Bio* vel *Janussza*/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No przecież właśnie mówię, że rozwaliło ceramiczną rurę razem z pustakiem keramzytowym czyli obudową. Do tego nie potrzebna żadna kamera. Widać z zewnątrz.

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam.
> 1. Miałem małą "przygodę" ostatnio z kominem. Klinkier miał inne wymiary niż cegła zwykła z jakiej był wymurowany komin. Oczywiście murarz wymurował klinkier "na równo z licem całego komina i...tym sposobem pozmniejszał wymiary wewnętrzne kanałów  I w dodatku wystający klinkier stworzył elegancko wystający "ząb" powodujący całkiem spore dławienie spalin z kominka. Dopiero zaczęły się schody...trzeba było przerabiać komin bo poddymiało. A wystarczyło zrobić mały wieniec - wspornik i poszerzyć komin wedle wymiarów cegły klinkierowej i wymiarów wewnętrznych kanałów.
> Także jak widać czasami trzeba.
> 2. Kominy systemowe mają w komplecie czapy (z kapinosem - a ten jest wręcz niezbędny na kominie!!!) do klinkieru lub *obłożenia styropianowego* i tynku albo płytek klinkierowych. I ten drugi sposób jest zdecydowanie szybszy, tańszy i lepszy (ocieplenie komina ponad dachem).
> 3. Ostatnie moje doświadczenia z "pobytu" na kilkunastu dachach przed wykonaniem kominka, w celu upewnienia się czy wszystko gra z kominem i z czystej ciekawości, przekonują mnie że kominy to murarze robili porządnie kiedyś. Ale nie w tej chwili...Szpary na zakończeniu poziomym i klinkier - kratówka na wierzchu, spoiny takie, że palcem można przepchać 3-4 mm warstwę zaprawy, czy wreszcie sama głębokość fug...Nie wiem czemu wszyscy murarze robią tak, że w spoinach stoi woda? Która oczywiście wlewa się wręcz i spływa w kratówkę i powoduje jej pękanie jak przyjdą mrozy.
> Kominowa beznadzieja jednym słowem.
> A przez siedem lat zajmowania się kominkami...to może widziałem zaledwie kilka kominów wymurowanych ponad dachem z klinkierowej cegły pełnej...sama kratówka. Bo taniej...
> Komin systemowy pozwala uniknąć tego typu problemów...chociaż...  widziałem już taki postawiony do góry nogami...
> Pozdrawiam i dalej utrzymuje że będzie lepszy i tańszy.


Zanim bym zaczął narzekać na wykonawców kominów to bym się zastanowił pisząc takie rzeczy. Na pewno komin spalinowy sugerujesz ocieplić styropianem?

----------


## Marcin1978

> ..... i tynku albo *płytek klinkierowych*


.

Tez bym nie dał styropianu na komin spalinowy tak samo jak płytek klinkierowych. Sasiad tak mial i nie dalej jak miesiac temu rozbieral kominy bo mial dosc odpadajacych płytek. Nowy postawił z cegły klinkierowej. Sam mam konim wymurowany z cegly pelnej(fakt ze troche mi zajelo znalesc dobra cegle) a ponad dachem z cegły klinkierowej kratówki. Wszystko zrobione pierwsza klasa. Wystarczy tylko zadbac o motywacje murarza. U mnie dobrze schłodzony literek    :Wink2:   załatwił sprawe. Mozna poweidzec ze robota palila sie panom w rekach  :smile:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> 1. Miałem małą "przygodę" ostatnio z kominem. Klinkier miał inne wymiary niż cegła zwykła z jakiej był wymurowany komin. Oczywiście murarz wymurował klinkier "na równo z licem całego komina i...tym sposobem pozmniejszał wymiary wewnętrzne kanałów  I w dodatku wystający klinkier stworzył elegancko wystający "ząb" powodujący całkiem spore dławienie spalin z kominka.


No coz - zawinil ten, kto kupowal :smile:  Ja mam w kominie 3 rodzaje cegiel (od piwnicy do parteru cegla wienerbergera, od parteru do dachu cegla wegierska i od dachu w gore - pelna cegla klinkierowa z CRH) i wszystkie mialy te same wymiary - kanaly sa prosciutkie bez "rantow" :smile: 




> Dopiero zaczęły się schody...trzeba było przerabiać komin bo poddymiało. A wystarczyło zrobić mały wieniec - wspornik i poszerzyć komin wedle wymiarów cegły klinkierowej i wymiarów wewnętrznych kanałów.


Wystarczylo kupic dobra (dobrych wymiarow) cegle!!




> 2. Kominy systemowe mają w komplecie czapy (z kapinosem - a ten jest wręcz niezbędny na kominie!!!) do klinkieru lub obłożenia styropianowego i tynku albo płytek klinkierowych. I ten drugi sposób jest zdecydowanie szybszy, tańszy i lepszy (ocieplenie komina ponad dachem).


Nim zdecydowalem sie na klinkier - sporo czytalem i pytalem. Absolutnie wszyscy odradzali mi klejenie plytek klinkierowych na komin, choc ja tego bardzo chcialem bo nie bylem jeszcze pewien koloru  :wink:  Przekonali mnie, ze co pelna cegla to pelna. Plytkami mozna sobie oblozyc najwyzej kominy wentylacyjne.




> 3. Ostatnie moje doświadczenia z "pobytu" na kilkunastu dachach przed wykonaniem kominka, w celu upewnienia się czy wszystko gra z kominem i z czystej ciekawości, przekonują mnie że kominy to murarze robili porządnie kiedyś. Ale nie w tej chwili...Szpary na zakończeniu poziomym i klinkier - kratówka na wierzchu, spoiny takie, że palcem można przepchać 3-4 mm warstwę zaprawy, czy wreszcie sama głębokość fug...Nie wiem czemu wszyscy murarze robią tak, że w spoinach stoi woda? Która oczywiście wlewa się wręcz i spływa w kratówkę i powoduje jej pękanie jak przyjdą mrozy.


Ja sobie sam komin fugowalem i mam fugi prawie zlicowane z cegla. A kratowki sie na komin nie uzywa :/ To oszczednosci inwestorow, a nie blad murarza  :smile:  Od tego z kolei glupiego pomyslu odwiodl mnie kumpel - dekarz, ktory wlasnie robi mi daszek. Mowil, ze tak 90% reklamacji jakie mu ludzie zglaszaja z cieknacym kominem to wlasnie stosowanie dziurawki / kratowki, zamiast cegly pelnej. Odzalowalem ~1k pln na komin (bo duzego nie mam) i kupilem cegle pelna po 6 pln / szt.




> A przez siedem lat zajmowania się kominkami...to może widziałem zaledwie kilka kominów wymurowanych ponad dachem z klinkierowej cegły pełnej...sama kratówka. Bo taniej...


No wlasnie.. Kolo mnie jest tez kilka budow. Chyba wszyscy maja kominy z dziurawki !! W sumie murarze sa troche winni - nie wszyscy sasiedzi wiedza o zagrozeniach (no bo nie kazdy sie na budowlance musi przeciez znac), a murarze tylko naganiaja zeby z dziurawki murowac, tak jakby roznica miala im do kieszeni wpasc  :Smile: 




> Komin systemowy pozwala uniknąć tego typu problemów...chociaż...  widziałem już taki postawiony do góry nogami...
> Pozdrawiam i dalej utrzymuje że będzie lepszy i tańszy.


Kazdy ma swoje zdanie  :wink:  Autorowi polecam policzyc i wybrac, co bedzie tansze. W uzytkowaniu tak naprawde cholera wie co bedzie lepsze  :Smile:  Jak dobrze wymurowany z cegly - wytrzyma dziesiatki lat  :Smile:  Jak zle - moze systemowy, ktorego trudniej popsuc wytrzyma dluzej.. 

Aha - dla mnie dodatkowa zaleta murowanego jest mniej zajmowanego miejsca - mozna go polaczyc ze sciana nosna (taki komin jak autor watku narysowal wystaje tylko 12cm ze sciany), a systemowy trzeba dylatowac od sciany - czyli bedzie wystawal na cala swoja szerokosc.
pozdr.

----------


## Regut1

> Kazdy ma swoje zdanie  Autorowi polecam policzyc i wybrac, co bedzie tansze. W uzytkowaniu tak naprawde cholera wie co bedzie lepsze  Jak dobrze wymurowany z cegly - wytrzyma dziesiatki lat  Jak zle - moze systemowy, ktorego trudniej popsuc wytrzyma dluzej.. 
> 
> Aha - dla mnie dodatkowa zaleta murowanego jest mniej zajmowanego miejsca - mozna go polaczyc ze sciana nosna (taki komin jak autor watku narysowal wystaje tylko 12cm ze sciany), a systemowy trzeba dylatowac od sciany - czyli bedzie wystawal na cala swoja szerokosc.
> pozdr.


Jest też 3 droga można wymurować komin z dziurawki, a w środek wstawić wkład z szamotu lub kwasówki. Ważna jest również prawidłowa obróbka blacharska.  Wtedy nie ma problemu z wykończeniem za pomocą klinkieru komina ponad dachem .

----------


## Wojtek R

> Napisał Daga&Adam
> 
> Kazdy ma swoje zdanie  Autorowi polecam policzyc i wybrac, co bedzie tansze. W uzytkowaniu tak naprawde cholera wie co bedzie lepsze  Jak dobrze wymurowany z cegly - wytrzyma dziesiatki lat  Jak zle - moze systemowy, ktorego trudniej popsuc wytrzyma dluzej.. 
> 
> Aha - dla mnie dodatkowa zaleta murowanego jest mniej zajmowanego miejsca - mozna go polaczyc ze sciana nosna (taki komin jak autor watku narysowal wystaje tylko 12cm ze sciany), a systemowy trzeba dylatowac od sciany - czyli bedzie wystawal na cala swoja szerokosc.
> pozdr.
> 
> 
> Jest też 3 droga można wymurować komin z dziurawki, a w środek wstawić wkład z szamotu lub kwasówki. Ważna jest również prawidłowa obróbka blacharska.  Wtedy nie ma problemu z wykończeniem za pomocą klinkieru komina ponad dachem .


chyba raczej nie z kwasówki tylko żaroodporny   :Wink2:

----------


## martom

Forest-Natura napisał.
. Martom - a czy Ty jesteś pewien że dostaniesz cegłę po 65 gr/ szt. ? 

Znalazłem cegłę po 50 gr. netto od producenta.Jak zapytałem się gościa czy ta jego cegła wytrzyma w kominie. To ryknął smiechem i stwierzdił. " Panie ona w piecu sie wypala przy 1000stopni  to w kominie ma nie wytrzymać. tyle już kominów z niej postawili a Pan się pytasz czy wytrzyma."  :Roll:  
Bo co miał powiedzieć

Koszt zaprawy. No właśnie jakiej zaprawy używać czy dodać jakiś plastyfikator?

Właściciele kominów z cegły- jakiej zaprawy używaliście?????? Dajcie recepturę.

----------


## zbigmor

> Forest-Natura napisał.
> . Martom - a czy Ty jesteś pewien że dostaniesz cegłę po 65 gr/ szt. ? 
> 
> Znalazłem cegłę po 50 gr. netto od producenta.Jak zapytałem się gościa czy ta jego cegła wytrzyma w kominie. To ryknął smiechem i stwierzdił. " Panie ona w piecu sie wypala przy 1000stopni  to w kominie ma nie wytrzymać. tyle już kominów z niej postawili a Pan się pytasz czy wytrzyma."  
> Bo co miał powiedzieć
> 
> Koszt zaprawy. No właśnie jakiej zaprawy używać czy dodać jakiś plastyfikator?
> 
> Właściciele kominów z cegły- jakiej zaprawy używaliście?????? Dajcie recepturę.


Zwykła zaprawa cementowo-wapienna. Przynajmniej ja taką mam i 3 sezony bez problemów.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
A dla czego nie ocieplać komina spalinowego - systemowego styropianem???
Warstwy: wkład ceramiczny - wełna izolacyjna - pustak keramzytowy z czterema kanałami przewietrzającymi (po to jest ta mała kratka wentylacyjna na dole komina (!!!) systemowego, którą w większości przypadków się zamurowuje   :Lol:  
I wszystko jest ok.
Wbrew pozorom ocieplanie styropianem kominów murowanych też jest jak najbardziej dopuszczalne i wręcz jest to tylko plus takiego komina.
Bo nie nagrzewa się jego wylot w słoneczne zimowe dni powodując w ten sposób "korek ciśnieniowy". A temperatura spalin na wylocie komina - to byście się ździwili jaka jest...
Jestem zwolennikiem systemowych bo są o wiele lepsze. Ale murowany (dobrze wykonany) jest jak najbardziej bardzo dobry...
Tyle, że jak miał bym podłączyć kominek do przewodu murowanego 14x27 cm i do okrągłego fi 180/200 to bym się nawet nie zastanawiał...Bo ten pierwszy niby jest ok...ale nie zawsze działa jak by się chciało...wynika to z charakterystyki ciśnień, które w takim kominie prostokątnym potrafią wytworzyć dwie działające osobno strugi spalin.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam.
> A dla czego nie ocieplać komina spalinowego - systemowego styropianem???
> Warstwy: wkład ceramiczny - wełna izolacyjna - pustak keramzytowy z czterema kanałami przewietrzającymi (po to jest ta mała kratka wentylacyjna na dole komina (!!!) systemowego, którą w większości przypadków się zamurowuje   
> I wszystko jest ok.
> Wbrew pozorom ocieplanie styropianem kominów murowanych też jest jak najbardziej dopuszczalne i wręcz jest to tylko plus takiego komina.
> Bo nie nagrzewa się jego wylot w słoneczne zimowe dni powodując w ten sposób "korek ciśnieniowy". A temperatura spalin na wylocie komina - to byście się ździwili jaka jest...
> Jestem zwolennikiem systemowych bo są o wiele lepsze. Ale murowany (dobrze wykonany) jest jak najbardziej bardzo dobry...
> Tyle, że jak miał bym podłączyć kominek do przewodu murowanego 14x27 cm i do okrągłego fi 180/200 to bym się nawet nie zastanawiał...Bo ten pierwszy niby jest ok...ale nie zawsze działa jak by się chciało...wynika to z charakterystyki ciśnień, które w takim kominie prostokątnym potrafią wytworzyć dwie działające osobno strugi spalin.
> Pozdrawiam.


Wątpliwości nie nie budzi czy ocieplać z zewnątrz, ale czym ocieplać. Jak znajdziesz komin dymowy systemowy, który jest izolowany styropianem to chyba flaszkę postawię choć w życiu do takiego komina w izolację nie zaglądałem. Mam wątpliwości czy jest to dopuszczalne, ale może się mylę skoro tak pewnie o tym piszesz.

----------


## q-bis

Witam,
Podpowiedzcie na co zwrócić uwagę podczas stawiania komina systemowego do kominka. W moim przypadku komin ten usytuowany jest na zewnątrz budynku w narożnej części tarasu z możliwością uruchomienia kominka zewnętrznego. W części nad dachowej obmurowany będzie cegłą pełną klinkierową nieglazurowaną-czopuch z tejże cegły.
Czy on ma być połączony z murem domu, czy wręcz przeciwnie dylatowany ?
Jak go ocieplić i czy na całej wysokości
Czy ocieplenie należy wentylować?
Jakieś inne rady?
Pozdrawiam

----------

> ..Koszt zaprawy. No właśnie jakiej zaprawy używać czy dodać jakiś plastyfikator?
> 
> Właściciele kominów z cegły- jakiej zaprawy używaliście?????? Dajcie recepturę.


ja murowałem cementowo - wapienna zaprawą /przewaga cementu/ bez plastyfikatora 

na Twój komin wejdzie ok 1 m3 zaprawy 
tj. jakies 1,1 m3 piasku, 200 kg cementu i 0,15m3 ciasta wapiennego

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Zbigmor - zaproszenie uważam za przyjęte, wpadam na flaszkę ze zdjęciami   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :big grin: 
PS. Preferuję kolorowe i "perfumy" (jak to Chłopaki pod sklepem gadają)
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacekp71

> Witam,
> Podpowiedzcie na co zwrócić uwagę podczas stawiania komina systemowego do kominka. W moim przypadku komin ten usytuowany jest na zewnątrz budynku w narożnej części tarasu z możliwością uruchomienia kominka zewnętrznego. W części nad dachowej obmurowany będzie cegłą pełną klinkierową nieglazurowaną-*czopuch* z tejże cegły.
> Czy on ma być połączony z murem domu, czy wręcz przeciwnie dylatowany ?
> Jak go ocieplić i czy na całej wysokości
> Czy ocieplenie należy wentylować?
> Jakieś inne rady?
> Pozdrawiam


primo: jak ci będą sprzedawać systemowy, upewnij się, że trójnik ma kąt 45^, a nie 90^,
secundo: czopuch w części naddachowej ?   :ohmy:

----------


## bst

> Witam,
> Podpowiedzcie na co zwrócić uwagę podczas stawiania komina systemowego do kominka. W moim przypadku komin ten usytuowany jest na zewnątrz budynku w narożnej części tarasu z możliwością uruchomienia kominka zewnętrznego. W części nad dachowej obmurowany będzie cegłą pełną klinkierową nieglazurowaną-czopuch z tejże cegły.
> Czy on ma być połączony z murem domu, czy wręcz przeciwnie dylatowany ?
> Jak go ocieplić i czy na całej wysokości
> Czy ocieplenie należy wentylować?
> Pozdrawiam


Ja tylko dopisze:
- polaczony z murem domu
- ocieplony tak samo jak sciana, systemowy tak sie nie nagrzewa jak murowny
- ocieplenia nie trzeba wentylowac

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam.
> Zbigmor - zaproszenie uważam za przyjęte, wpadam na flaszkę ze zdjęciami    
> PS. *Preferuję kolorowe* i "perfumy" (jak to Chłopaki pod sklepem gadają)
> Pozdrawiam.


Fiolet może być?   :smile:

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Wolę żółty (Altacet też  podobno daje "pałer")  :Wink2:  
Jacekp71 - zdecydowanie lepszy wg mnie jest trójnik 90 stopni lub jego całkowity brak, co daje możliwość wykonania go tam, gdzie się chce (w Niemczech i Austrii tak się robi powszechnie - bez trójnika, który wykonuje dopiero zdun).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacekp71

do kominka lepszy 90^ ? 
dlaczego ?

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Witam,
> Podpowiedzcie na co zwrócić uwagę podczas stawiania komina systemowego do kominka. W moim przypadku komin ten usytuowany jest na zewnątrz budynku w narożnej części tarasu z możliwością uruchomienia kominka zewnętrznego. W [...]


To calkowicie zmienia postac rzeczy! Musisz go miec ocieplony, a klejenie styro na murowany komin z kanalem spalinowym moze sie w najlepszym wypadku skonczyc peknieciami na tynku.. W tym wypadku systemowy wygrywa, bo jest w srodku ocieplony - czyli na zewnatrz nie bedzie sie tak bardzo nagrzewal, tym samym klej do styro bedzie pracowal w duzo lepszych warunkach  :Smile: 

Chyba, ze masz sciane 3W  :smile: 

Jak widac, co przypadek to wybor moze byc inny i sluszny  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Lepszy bo:
-nie powoduje spływu skroplin w kierunku wkładu (kominy ceramiczne nie mają żadnego kołnierza, stalowe - mało który)
-daje większe możliwości usytuowania wkładu i dużą dowolność wykonania każdej zabudowy (na etapie komina mało kto ma już sprecyzowaną wizję kominka)
-na przyłączu dymowym kominka i tak nie wyobrażam sobie nieumieszczenia rewizji, a jeżeli będzie ono podpięte pod kątem 45 stopni, to w większości zabudów kominków, będzie ono niedostępne (takie przyłącze powoduje generalnie obniżenie wysokości wpięcia się do komina)
-przy kącie 45 stopni jest praktycznie niemożliwe porządne i trwałe wyizolowanie i zdylatowanie samego przyłącza od pustaka kominowego
To takie moje spostrzeżenia.
I niue ma to praktycznie żadnego wpływu na wielkość "ciągu" kominowego.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## q-bis

*jacekp71*-oczywiście czapa a nie czopuch  :oops:

----------


## jacekp71

dzieki Forest,
u mnie właśnie 90^ i wydawało mi się, że lepszy byłby 45^,
wykonawca też trochę utyskiwał ....
ale skoro tak piszesz to może coś w tym jest ....  :wink:

----------


## elami1971

Wątpliwości nie nie budzi czy ocieplać z zewnątrz, ale czym ocieplać. Jak znajdziesz komin dymowy systemowy, który jest izolowany styropianem to chyba flaszkę postawię choć w życiu do takiego komina w izolację nie zaglądałem. Mam wątpliwości czy jest to dopuszczalne, ale może się mylę skoro tak pewnie o tym piszesz.[/quote]

Ja mam 2 Schiedle, rondo i rondo plus, CO i kominek ocieplone styropianem  :smile:

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Zbigmor - najbardziej lubię J&B, koleguję się czasem też z Jackiem Danielem   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Forest dzisiaj dostałem wstępny projekt domu i mam zgryz. Tam gdzie planowałem dać komin systemowy ( z boku wkładu ) kominka wypada na poddaszu belka podtrzymujaca dach. W tej sytuacji najłatwiej byłoby u mnie przesunąć komin nad środek wkładu i postawić systemowy dopiero od poziomu stropu poddasza. Od wkładu pusciłbym rurę z wpieciem od spodu w komin systemowy na poziomie poddasza. Co sadzisz o takim rozwiazaniu. Z tego co się orientuje to plusem jest lepszy cug, mniej zanieczyszczeń sie osadza, ale jak z czyszczeniem ( wyczystki sie chyba nie montuje wtedy ) i czy skropliny ściekajace do kominka moga mu zaszkodzić. Czy jest to dobre rozwiazanie, może lepiej zastanowic się nad innym miejscem dla kominka ( z tym bedzie jednak ciężko    :sad:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Forest dzisiaj dostałem wstępny projekt domu i mam zgryz. Tam gdzie planowałem dać komin systemowy ( z boku wkładu ) kominka wypada na poddaszu belka podtrzymujaca dach. W tej sytuacji najłatwiej byłoby u mnie przesunąć komin nad środek wkładu i postawić systemowy dopiero od poziomu stropu poddasza. Od wkładu pusciłbym rurę z wpieciem od spodu w komin systemowy na poziomie poddasza. Co sadzisz o takim rozwiazaniu. Z tego co się orientuje to plusem jest lepszy cug
> [...]


Generalnie to cug jest tym wiekszy im dluzszy jest komin. Sa wzory na obliczenie prawidlowej wysokosci komina - musisz przede wszystkim znac moc tego kominka, przekroj czopucha. Moj komin od poziomu poddasza do czubka ma 3,5m i IMHO byloby to za malo. Moj komin w sumie ma 10m bo murowany jest od piwnic, tam tez jest wyczystka. To najbardziej klasyczny i sprawdzajacy sie uklad  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## redpradnik

A ja spytam troche inaczej Schiedel , Leier czy Ibf - cenowo najdrozszy Schiedel o  2 tys od Leiera...
Sprzedawca Schiedl`a straszy mnie ze Leier ma tylko wkladke ta co schiedel a reszta to kupa... ze nie wytrzyma jakiegos wybuchu sadzy , ze sie komin w gornych partiach poci itp... slyszeliscie o takich opiniach? czy to jego gra martentingowa ??

Ja mam miec 3 kominy 1 fi 20 do kominka
drugi fi 14 do gazu oraz trzeci fi 20 na paliwa stale - chce 2 piece gazowy i na wegiel , ekogroszek drewno etc.

I mam dopiero fundamenty a juz musze kupowac kominy zeby kupowac kominy musze juz wiedziec jaki piec:/ trudne to ;(

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Ja mam miec 3 kominy 1 fi 20 do kominka
> drugi fi 14 do gazu oraz trzeci fi 20 na paliwa stale - chce 2 piece gazowy i na wegiel , ekogroszek drewno etc.


PO CO ?

Zrezygnuj ze wszystkich kominow i obu piecy i kup pompe ciepla. Inwestycyjnie kto wie, moze bedziesz nawet na plusie  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Nie zawsze dłuższy znaczy - lepszy...  :Lol: . Są jeszcze opory tarcia... (kurde, chyba nie to forum...odwiedziłem...ups...)
A z pompą to faktycznie - prawda...(no chyba jednak dobrze trafiłem  :wink: )
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TypeR

> Napisał redpradnik
> 
> Ja mam miec 3 kominy 1 fi 20 do kominka
> drugi fi 14 do gazu oraz trzeci fi 20 na paliwa stale - chce 2 piece gazowy i na wegiel , ekogroszek drewno etc.
> 
> 
> PO CO ?
> 
> Zrezygnuj ze wszystkich kominow i obu piecy i kup pompe ciepla. Inwestycyjnie kto wie, moze bedziesz nawet na plusie 
> pozdr.


Cześć,
ja zrezygnowałem z jednego komina (w kotłowni) bo będzie pompa ciepła.
Zbudowany komin pod kominek, dł. 9 m, kupiłem systemowy Icopala, Wulkan C.
Droga zabawa, komin dymowy + podwójna wentylacja + czarny klinkier na wykończenie+obróbki dekarskie+robota to koszt ok 5800 zł.
Więc faktycznie od kosztu pompy można taką kwotę odliczyć.
A druga sprawa to murowany komin chyba więcej miejsca będzie zajmował?
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## redpradnik

Co do Leiera sprzedawca Schiedla taka teze wygłosił 
"Nie do końca środek jest ten sam. Kształtka ceramiczna IBF, (wg. opini przedstawiciela z Schiedel) komin Leiera w żadnej wersji nie posiada certyfikatu jeżeli chodzi o paliwa lotne typu gaz ziemny. Charakteryzuje się nasiąkliwością, która szczególnie przysparza kłopotów w górnych partiach komina – po prostu występuje erozja kształtki kominowej. Jak wiadomo, głównym produktem spalania gazu jest para wodna i CO2. Komin jest mokry w środku. 

Druga sprawa, komin Leiera nie wytrzyma zapłonu sadzy tj. temp. Ok. 1200 C. Mam nawet taki film, który potwierdza moją tezę. "

----------


## Daga&Adam

> ja zrezygnowałem z jednego komina (w kotłowni) bo będzie pompa ciepła.
> Zbudowany komin pod kominek, dł. 9 m, kupiłem systemowy Icopala, Wulkan C.
> Droga zabawa, komin dymowy + podwójna wentylacja + czarny klinkier na wykończenie+obróbki dekarskie+robota to koszt ok 5800 zł.


O rany.. Drogo  :smile:  Moj murowany (1 x kanal dymny 14x27, 2 x wentylacyjne 14x14, w sumie ok 9m) wyszedl mnie:

1 tys cegiel po 1,2 pln (kupilem "wypas" wegierskie :wink:  = 1200 pln
180 pelnych cegiel klinkierowych po 6 pln = 1080 pln
8 workow zaprawy do klinkieru (i fugowania) po 20 pln = 160 pln

= 2,4k pln + zaprawa, nie wiem ile - zapewne z 300-400 pln max i robota 500 pln = 3,3k pln  :Smile: 




> Więc faktycznie od kosztu pompy można taką kwotę odliczyć.
> A druga sprawa to murowany komin chyba więcej miejsca będzie zajmował?


Mniej. Mi wystaje tylko ok. 14cm (* ok. 90cm dlugosc) ze sciany, bo jest jej czescia. Systemowe to przeciez wielkie kobyly! Moj wyglada o tak:



Jeszcze nie ma za nim wymurowanej sciany ale bedzie wezsza o dokladnie jedna cegle (12,5cm + fuga)
pozdr.

----------


## edde

faktycznie drogo
mój komin (a w zasadzie trzy w jednym) o przekroju jak na fotce:

kosztował coś ok. 6,5tys.zł, są to dwa kanały spalinowe/dymowe fi 200 ocieplone wełną z trójnikami, wyczystkami, kratkami, drzwiami wyczystki i deflektorami z nierdzewki, oraz w sumie cztery kanały wentylacyjne, całość ciągnięta od piwnicy, o wysokości 11 metrów, wykończona ponad dachem podwójną warstwą elastycznego kleju z włóknami na siatce oraz tynkiem mozaikowym

komin jak widać "wbudowany" jest w ściany nośne, nie jest to rozwiązanie zarezerwowane dla cegły, wystaje poza lico ściany o 14 cm, murowany z cegły o takich samych przekrojach kanałów byłby jednak szerszy od systemowego, myślę też że do końca nie da sie porównać kanału o średnicy 200mm z ceramiki ocieplonej wełną do kanału prostokątnego 14x27cm wykonanego jednowarstwowo z cegły

----------


## Daga&Adam

> [...]
> komin jak widać "wbudowany" jest w ściany nośne, nie jest to rozwiązanie zarezerwowane dla cegły, wystaje poza lico ściany o 14 cm, murowany z cegły o takich samych przekrojach kanałów byłby jednak szerszy od systemowego, myślę też że do końca nie da sie porównać kanału o średnicy 200mm z ceramiki ocieplonej wełną do kanału prostokątnego 14x27cm wykonanego jednowarstwowo z cegły


Wszystko zalezy od potrzeb  :smile:  Moj komin bedzie sluzyc wylacznie paleniu w kominku, wylacznie rekreacyjnie (zadnego DGP / plaszcza wodnego etc) - wiec jego moc bedzie niewielka, wykorzystywany tez bedzie "od swieta". Gdybym potrzebowal komina do calosezonowego (zimowego) palenia - na pewno bym sie mocno zastanowil. Choc murowane kominy miewaja i 100 lat i dzialaja jak nowe, a ile bylo juz chocby tu na forum przypadkow pekniecia wkladu z powodu pozaru sadzy ? Cienka ksztaltka ceramiczna nie jest w stanie przyjac takiej ilosci ciepla, co komin murowany z pelnych cegiel.

Moj wybor byl wiec prosty - tradycyjny komin murowany za polowe ceny systemowego, z gwarancja dlugowiecznosci (wynikajaca z setek lat doswiadczenia w uzywaniu takich kominow przez ludzi  :wink: 
pozdr.

----------


## edde

wiesz, dyskusyjna sprawa (analogicznie do wyższości swiat...  :smile: 
bo ileż to na forum było przypadków ze komin z cegły nieszczelny i jakieś lamy zacieki wychodzą, ileż to osób jeśli nie od razu to po pewnym czasie pcha wkłady do takiego komina, i jakim kosztem, a wełny już niestety nie ma jak upchać na kilku czy kilkunastu metrach wysokości, ileż razy wspominano, że materiały sprzed stu lat są zupełnie inne niż te obecne, podobnie jak sposób użytkowania i rodzaj urządzeń podłączanych do komina, pożar sadzy też nie zależy od materiału a od sposobu użytkowania a przede wszystkim od zaniedbania konserwacji (i tu chyba łatwiej wyczyścić gładki okrągły kanał), pożar czy wybuch sadzy tak samo zapewne zniszczyłby komin z cegły jak i systemowy
a jeżeli mówimy o rozmiarach: masz komin 1x spalinowy + 2x wentylacja o wymiarach 38 x 90cm, ja mam komin dwa razy taki jak ty (2x spalinowy + 4x wentylacja) o mało większych wymiarach, 38 x 130cm, komin systemowy taki jak Twój miałby wymiar 38 x 62cm, a wiec ta "kobyła" umieszczona w tej samej ścianie zajmowałaby jednak mniej miejsca...   :Wink2:

----------


## synkopa

Witam wszystkich po długiej przerwie. Byłem zajęty budową domu i nie chciałem sobie mącić w głowie przeglądaniem forum i czytaniem czasem wzajemnie się wykluczających odpowiedzi   :smile:   Od pół roku mieszkam "na swoim" i teraz to ja mogę się powymądrzać bo prawie samodzielnie postawiłem dom, a na pewno samodzielnie wykończyłem. 
W kwestii komina: od razu byłem zdecydowany na komin z poniemieckiej cegły rozbiurkowej szczyt komina to pełna cegła klinkierowa. Wszystko murowane na mocniejszej, ale zwykłej zaprawie cementowej. Jedno co jest bodaj najważniejsze to rapowanie komina. Robi się to przesuwając odpowiednią formę wzdłuż murowania. Taki komin jest wtedy bardzo szczelny. Na wierzch założyłem własnoręcznie wykonane czapy z blachy kwasoodpornej uformowane w kształcie Omegi o wysokości 0,5m. Wygląda to ciekawie i spełnia doskonale swoje zadanie, jednocześnie nie blokując dostępu podczas czyszczenia. Palę w piecu podajnikowym tłokowym miał i całkiem sporo drzewa iglastego nie zawsze dobrze wysuszonego. Nie zauważyłem żadnych wykwitów na fugach powyżej dachu, ani tym bardziej na tynku. Warunek jest taki aby trzymać na piecu min 60st. a zaworem 3d regulować temperaturę co. Piszę to aby dowieść, że stare technologie są wciąż bardzo dobre pod warunkiem zastosowania odpowiednich jakościowo materiałów i zachowania starej szkoły budowlanej.

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam wszystkich po długiej przerwie. Byłem zajęty budową domu i nie chciałem sobie mącić w głowie przeglądaniem forum i czytaniem czasem wzajemnie się wykluczających odpowiedzi    Od pół roku mieszkam "na swoim" i teraz to ja mogę się powymądrzać bo prawie samodzielnie postawiłem dom, a na pewno samodzielnie wykończyłem. 
> W kwestii komina: od razu byłem zdecydowany na komin z poniemieckiej cegły rozbiurkowej szczyt komina to pełna cegła klinkierowa. Wszystko murowane na mocniejszej, ale zwykłej zaprawie cementowej. Jedno co jest bodaj najważniejsze to rapowanie komina. Robi się to przesuwając odpowiednią formę wzdłuż murowania. Taki komin jest wtedy bardzo szczelny. Na wierzch założyłem własnoręcznie wykonane czapy z blachy kwasoodpornej uformowane w kształcie Omegi o wysokości 0,5m. Wygląda to ciekawie i spełnia doskonale swoje zadanie, jednocześnie nie blokując dostępu podczas czyszczenia. Palę w piecu podajnikowym tłokowym miał i całkiem sporo drzewa iglastego nie zawsze dobrze wysuszonego. Nie zauważyłem żadnych wykwitów na fugach powyżej dachu, ani tym bardziej na tynku. Warunek jest taki aby trzymać na piecu min 60st. a zaworem 3d regulować temperaturę co. *Piszę to aby dowieść, że stare technologie są wciąż bardzo dobre pod warunkiem zastosowania odpowiednich jakościowo materiałów i zachowania starej szkoły budowlanej*.


Generalnie z tym stwierdzeniem się zgadzam, ale co to za stara technologia z omegą na kominie z blachy kwasoodpornej i kotłem z podajnikiem?
Poza tym jeśli to ma być dowód to mnie raczej nie przekonał. Po pół roku?  :ohmy:  
Stare technologie się obroniły nie raz, ale jako kompleks. A ty piszesz o starych technologiach w połączeniu z nowymi. Czy do tego komina podłączyłbyć kocioł gazowy, kondensacyjny? Pewnie nie. A z podajnikiem podłączyłeś choć to nie to samo co dawne piece i kotły, a "udowadniasz", że to jest bardzo dobre. Możliwe, że jest, ale wcale tego nie dowiodłeś.

----------


## synkopa

Mieszkam w domu od pół roku, ale palę już drugi sezon. Starą technologią nazywam komin murowany, zwłaszcza cegłą rozbiórkową. Oczywiście w przypadku pieca gazowego postawiłbym komin systemowy. Piec na paliwo stałe zwłaszcza z podajnikiem, nie stawia raczej zbyt wysokich wymagań od komina. Nie wolno jednak zapominać o regularnym czyszczeniu komina. Pożar  sadzy może wytrzymać chyba jedynie wkład żaroodporny 1mm. A co z rapowaniem? Jak często dziś się to wykonuje na kominie murowanym?

----------


## TypeR

> faktycznie drogo
> mój komin (a w zasadzie trzy w jednym) o przekroju jak na fotce:
> 
> kosztował coś ok. 6,5tys.zł, są to dwa kanały spalinowe/dymowe fi 200 ocieplone wełną z trójnikami, wyczystkami, kratkami, drzwiami wyczystki i deflektorami z nierdzewki, oraz w sumie cztery kanały wentylacyjne, całość ciągnięta od piwnicy, o wysokości 11 metrów, wykończona ponad dachem podwójną warstwą elastycznego kleju z włóknami na siatce oraz tynkiem mozaikowym
> 
> komin jak widać "wbudowany" jest w ściany nośne, nie jest to rozwiązanie zarezerwowane dla cegły, wystaje poza lico ściany o 14 cm, murowany z cegły o takich samych przekrojach kanałów byłby jednak szerszy od systemowego, myślę też że do końca nie da sie porównać kanału o średnicy 200mm z ceramiki ocieplonej wełną do kanału prostokątnego 14x27cm wykonanego jednowarstwowo z cegły


To trochę sprecyzuję, dymowy fi 200+wentylacja+dodatki (wełna, kratka, drzwiczki, czopuch itp.) + systemowe betonowe zakończenie (które okazało się nie potrzebne, bo na klinkierze trzeba było wylać większe i przykryć blachą) to koszt ok. 3100 zł. To jest cena do przełknięcia....
Ale wykończenie czarnym klinkierem to chyba najdroższe rozwiązanie, o ile inne kolory cegły są w miarę "przyjaznej cenie" ta była najdroższa z możliwych a inny kolor komina nie pasował do koncepcji elewacji, koloru dachu itp. Więc zaciskaj zęby i płać..   :Confused:  

Napewno w trakcie wyboru uległem sugestiom i murarza i firm kominkowych, w których byłem zorientować się wstępnie w ofercie - polecali stawiać systemowy....

To tyle moich doświadczeń kominowych...
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## Daga&Adam

> [...]
> Napewno w trakcie wyboru uległem sugestiom i murarza i firm kominkowych, w których byłem zorientować się wstępnie w ofercie - polecali stawiać systemowy....


Mi zas wszyscy radzili murowane  :Smile:  A jestem ze Slaska, gdzie tradycja ogrzewania weglem jest zakorzeniona od wieeeeelu lat. Bardzo malo znajomych / rodzicow znajomych / sasiadow ogrzewa gazem - prawie wszyscy weglem, bo do niedawna byl bardzo tani. Teraz tendencja sie troche zmienia, wegiel drozeje, ludzie staja sie bardziej wygodni..  :Smile:  Ja wiem, ze do nowoczesnych piecy, gdzie spaliny maja niska temperature, bo probuje sie odzyskac kazdy Wat energii, lepszy bedzie komin systemowy, nie zezra go tak szybko skropliny (a jak zezra to maja dluzsza droge do scian i tynkow, niz fugami w tradycyjnym kominie  :smile:  ale do zwyklego kominka IMHO spokojnie wystarczy murowany.

Co do argumentu o rzekomo gorszych wspolczesnych ceglach - jak sie kupi g**o, to sie kupi g**o! Ja zamowilem 2 x drozsza cegle importowana z Wegier - wypalona tak ze oko cieszy, a dzwoni jak dzwonnica na wiezy mojego kosciola  :smile:  Sprobuj ja rzucic z 2m na beton - jak sie rozpadnie to stawiam skrzynke piwa! Przez pomylke sklad przywiozl mi pierwsza palete cegly z lokalnej cegielni - rece mi opadly - cegla rozpadala sie w rekach, a wygladala jak ser szwajcarski. No ale 0,6 pln kosztowala  :smile:  Jak sie oszczedza, to potem sa problemy. Jak sie taki komin potem wykancza klinkierka dziurawka / kratowka, to tez sa problemy. A potem ida legendy, ze komin murowany = komin zly, bo cieknie i nieszczelny jest  :Smile: 

Koncze swoj udzial w tym watku, bo dyskutowac moznaby dlugo, a i tak nikt nie przekona druga strone do swoich racji (ja mam murowany i go bede bronil :Smile: 

Podsumowujac, napisalbym, ze oba typy kominow nas przezyja, pod warunkiem ich wlasciwej obslugi i konserwacji. Obawy, ktory lepszy, a ktory gorszy skoncza sie jak juz postawisz i otynkujesz swoj komin - potem o tym zwyczajnie zapomnisz, a komin bedzie dzialal  :Smile:  Tak samo jak walka o to, ktora sciana lepsza - 1W czy 2W... Skonczy sie budowa, sciany przykryje tynk, elewacja, emocje opadna i.. tyle, chaupa bedzie stala obojetnie jaki wariant sie wybierze  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
I tym postem można zakończyć ten wątek...Dodał bym tylko, że w przypadku kominka z płaszczem wodnym - systemowy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcin_u

ja mam komin wysokosci 8,66m systemowy fi 180 + 2x 2kanały wentylacyjny wys 5,66 (bo te dopiero od 1pietra) i kosztowało mnie to 2,8tys...murowanie samodzielne.
Komin jest firmy http://www.smbkrasiccy.com/. porownywałem wiele kominow systemowych i uwazam ze ceramika jest lepiej wykonana niz w schiedlu bo jest bardziej gładka.ceramika do tego komina jest produkowana w niemczech

----------


## martek1981

No to teraz ja stoje przed wyborem kominów. Mam dwa - jeden do kominka z jednym kanałem went., a drugi do kotła na pelety z dwoma kanałami went. Pierwszy ma wysokość 8,5, a drugi 7,5m Zdecydowałem się już praktycznie na komin IBF ale mam pytanie jakie typy i przede wszystkim jakie średnice kominów wybrać? A co sądzicie o tym aby same kominy dać IBF, a wentylacje obok z takich czerwonych kształtek ceramicznych? Będzie troche taniej ale będzie różnica w wymiarach zewnętrznych. Jak to rozwiązać? Z góry dzieki za pomoc

----------


## martinflash

ja muruję 2 kominy z cegły (10 m od samej piwnicy), czy miedzy cegłami komina a ścianami nośnymi ma być zaprawa murarska czy ma być dylatacja?
to samo pytanie gdy komin przechodzi przez strop co czy ma być dylatacja cegieł od stropu czy też dać wiązanie zaprawę murarską?
słyszałem że powinno dać cegły do stropu na dylatacje bez wiązania bo komin pracuje osobno niż strop, inni mówili odwrotnie
możecie wstawić zdjęcie jak wygląda ta prowadnica do rapowania komina?
zobaczcie u mnie na rysunku zaznaczyłem strzałkami (1,2,3) miejsca o które pytam

----------


## Kominki.fm

Budowanie kominów  z cegły nie jest w tej chwili uzasadnione ekonomicznie. Na ogół, podłączane kotły, czy kominki mają coraz niższą temperaturę spalin, a to powoduje konieczność instalowania wkładów kominowych. Ponadto drewno opałowe sezonowane jest trudno dostępne, co też powoduje obniżenie temperatury spalin. Sugeruję bezwzględnie kominy ceramiczne. Są kwaso i żaroodporne, mają długą gwarancję. Ich pękanie jest wynikiem ewidentnych błędów montażowych.

----------


## eniu

"pękanie jest wynikiem ewidentnych błędów montażowych. "



lub zbyt wysokiej temperatury jaką odprowadzimy z wkładu kominkowego do komina ceramicznego...

----------


## M***ki

Lub zbyt wysokiej temperatury , święte słowa .   Spalanie powinno odbywać się przed kominem , dla tego wszelkiego typu automatyki kominkowe to dobry pomysł . Inny patent na zapobieganie zbyt wysokim temperaturą spalin  to pierścienie lub kanały akumulacyjne .   Pożary sadz , które są w stanie zniszczyć  taki komin lub spowodować pożar domu ,to także wynik "dbałości" o czystość kominów i  własny portfel .

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Witam  :big grin: 
Z zainteresowaniem czytam wątek. Wktótce stanę przed wyborem : "jaki komin?"
Czytałam Twoje posty Eniu. Chylę głowę przed Twoją wiedzą. A teraz koniec kadzenia. Przechodzę do konkretów  :big grin: 
Domek parterowy, stop z wiązarów kratownicowych, kominek z DGP. Komin spalinowy w kalenicy, wysokość kalenicy jakieś 5,20 m
Jeśli wybór padnie na komin z cegły, to: (sprawdzam, czy zrozumiałam to, co wykładałeś  :wink: 
-wewnatrz ma być wkład ze stali żaroodpornej (nie grubszej niż 0,6 mm- gdzie się nabywa takie wkłady?
teraz pytania
Jak najkorzystniej połączyć ten wkład stalowy z kominkiem?

Czy da się tak umiejscowić kominek, żeby wylot spalin trafiał bezpośrednio do komina? (coś jak w kominku z otwarta komora spalania)
Co to jest wyczystka? I czy (gdzie) stosuje się ją w kominach z cegły ze stalowa rurą w środku?
Jeśli wykluczymy do budowy obudowy kominka  plyty g-k i wełnę, to czym to zastapić? Z czego zrobic obudowę, żeby później nie spalało się nic w tej komorze i nie rozprowadzało cząsteczek spalonej np. welny  przez DGP?
Mam nadzieję, że nie zagmatwałam pytań  :wink: 
Z góry dziekuję za odpowiedź  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

Cześć Śmigalska  :smile: 

Czy aby na pewno chcesz sama budować kominek ? To spore wyzwanie,
tym bardziej bez podstawowej wiedzy na ten temat .Nie żebym za wszelką cenę
odwodził Cię od tego pomysłu , chcę tylko sprawdzić Twoją  Świadomość.

Źle ( np krzywo , do góry nogami, itp ) zamontowane drzwi czy okno to problem z
ich ewentualnym otwieraniem czy zamykaniem . Źle zamontowany kominek
rodzi trochę ( :sad: ) więcej problemów o których czytałaś . To może być zagrożenie dla 
Twego domu i jego mieszkańców.

Postraszyłem , teraz spytam . To ma być kominek otwarty , bez wkładu
 kominkowego ?Zakładam ,że nie. Pokaż ,może fotki jakiegoś kominka 
który Ci się podoba ,to pogadamy o interesujących Cię rozwiązaniach 
kominowych.

----------


## eniu

Śmigalska ,
rozumiem ,że to też przeglądałaś ?:


"Kominek - jaki komin,czym podłączyć,gdzie wyczystka. "

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Witam :big grin: 
Dziękuję za zainteresowanie się moim problemem :smile: ))))
Cytowany wątek przeczytałam- to właśnie jego lektura spowodowała burzę mózgu w mojej głowie (wychodzi mi na to, ze im mniej wiesz, tym śpisz spokojniej  :wink:  )
Pierwotne założenie było takie: komin systemowy Plewa połączony z kominkiem z zamknietą komora spalania.Jestem co prawda z tych bab, co to żadnej pracy się nie lękają, ale  :big grin:  budowa kominów i montaż kominków raczej nie wchodzi w zakres moich pasji.
teraz serio:
dom ma być dobrze ocieplony, wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła
Przy takim założeniu trudno dobrać moc kominka. Potrzebny raczej będzie taki, który ma regulowaną moc. Z dostępnych mi informacji wynika, że na rynku pojawiło się takie " cóś" o nazwie Dynamic KV 025L lub M CDP- producent deklaruje możliwość regulacji mocy w zakresie od 2 do 14 kw. Może masz jakieś osobiste typy, które się sprawdzą?
No i teraz nie wiem : zostać przy tej Plewie, czy też lepszy będzie murowaniec z wkładem stalowym?
Domek będzie miał 89 m2
Pozdrawiam
Śmigalska  :big grin: 
PS. Po lekturze wątku śniły mi się płonące sadze. Zdałby się może kubeł wody na mój rozgorączkowany łeb  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

> Witam
> Dziękuję za zainteresowanie się moim problemem))))
> Cytowany wątek przeczytałam- to właśnie jego lektura spowodowała burzę mózgu w mojej głowie (wychodzi mi na to, ze im mniej wiesz, tym śpisz spokojniej  )
> Pierwotne założenie było takie: komin systemowy Plewa połączony z kominkiem z zamknietą komora spalania.Jestem co prawda z tych bab, co to żadnej pracy się nie lękają, ale  budowa kominów i montaż kominków raczej nie wchodzi w zakres moich pasji.
> teraz serio:
> dom ma być dobrze ocieplony, wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła
> Przy takim założeniu trudno dobrać moc kominka. Potrzebny raczej będzie taki, który ma regulowaną moc. Z dostępnych mi informacji wynika, że na rynku pojawiło się takie " cóś" o nazwie Dynamic KV 025L lub M CDP- producent deklaruje możliwość regulacji mocy w zakresie od 2 do 14 kw. Może masz jakieś osobiste typy, które się sprawdzą?
> No i teraz nie wiem : zostać przy tej Plewie, czy też lepszy będzie murowaniec z wkładem stalowym?
> Domek będzie miał 89 m2
> ...


Wiem,że czasem jakiś świadomy wykonawca , lub pasjonat potrafi zamieszać.
Szczególnie gdy wokół przeciętność ściga się z miernotą. 

Plewa to jeden z lepszych systemów (w Niemczech ma notowania wyższe od 
Schiedla ) ale ma ograniczenia temperaturowe . Kominki potrafią się "wymknąć "
spod kontroli a Plewa czy Schiedel tego nie lubią zbyt często . Pomyśl o inwestycji
w odzysk energii ze spalin - kłaniają sie kolejne wątki do przeczytania ,a nie
zawsze taka okazja sie trafia ( to o sobie - zarozumialcu ponad miarę :sick:  )

Nie daj się też nabrać na chwyty lisków chytrusków od taniego marketingu.
Każde urządzenie typu wkład kominkowy czy piecyk na drewno ,ma 
regulowaną moc . I to nie od 2  do iluś tam KW, tylko od 0 (słownie zero )

Zero opału - zero mocy ! Stopniowo dokładając opał, możesz tą mocą regulować.

----------


## eniu

Domek będzie miał 89 m2


piętrowy ?

----------


## eniu

Śmigalska,
co to jest?

"CDP"

----------


## blady marcin

zdecydowanie polecam komin murowany ale trzeba uważać na cegłę..kominów dymowych nie powinno się budować z cegły klinkierowej tylko z cegły tzw kominówki, dla klasycznego komina spalinowego ( odprowadzenie spalin gazowych) cegła nie ma znaczenia tak jest też w przypadku przewodów wentylacyjnych. eżeli ten większy kanał jest kanałem dymowym to warto pamiętać że dla kominka otwartego najlepszy jest przekrój przewodu zbliżony do kwadratu czyli min 20x20 cm dla wkładu kominkowego ma to mniejsze znaczenie. Dla przewodu spalinowego ( gaz) wystarczy przekrój 14x14cm... tak podpowiada mój ojciec inżynier  :wink:

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Zapomniałam
adres strony producenta i dane techniczne kominka 
TUTAJ
 :big grin:  Śmigalska

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Eniu, nie wiem , co oznacza ten skrót (ale brzmi cudownie- marketnigowiec wiedzial, co robi  :wink: 
Moje pytania rodza się ze strachu
że podczas budowy wcisną mi najgorsze brednie, a ja je łyknę jak bułke z masłem
dlatego od października siedzę jako ta nawiedzona przed tym monitorem i łykam  :big grin: 
czasem mi świta bardziej, czasem mniej
mam nadzieję, że z pożytkiem
Zazdroszczę jaskiniowcom  :smile: ))))))))))) obywali się bez dupereli pewnie żaden z nich nie mial nerwicy

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

hmm zaskoczyłeś mnie z ta regulowaną mocą w innych modelach. Ten dynamic jest dość drogi- wychodzi ponad 7000 tysięcy. Myślałam, że cena wynika z dodatkowych zalet . To może zapytam doświadczonego- jaki kominek wybrałbyś do parterowego domku, w którym będzie on prawdopodobnie głównym, choć niejedynym źródłem ciepła (ech, te polskie przepisy  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

> hmm zaskoczyłeś mnie z ta regulowaną mocą w innych modelach. Ten dynamic jest dość drogi- wychodzi ponad 7000 tysięcy. Myślałam, że cena wynika z dodatkowych zalet . To może zapytam doświadczonego- jaki kominek wybrałbyś do parterowego domku, w którym będzie on prawdopodobnie głównym, choć niejedynym źródłem ciepła (ech, te polskie przepisy :D


Głupie przepisy są dla głupich 

Kominek sam nie ,ale jako system grzewczy może być jedynym źródłem (np z DGP)
Dystrybucja Gorącego Powietrza - to taki system centralnego ogrzewania , który 
spokojnie powinien wymknąć sie ustawodawcy. Prawnikiem nie jestem ale głośno 
myślę . Teraz tylko trzeba zadać sobie pytanie co to jest DGP ? Kratka na dole kominka,
kratka u  góry i co - jest DGP ?Według mnie jest . Zawsze można powiedzieć ,że masz 
podstawowe źródło elektryczne ( farelkę se kup :) )

Z tą stroną Romotopa w Polsce to bym uważał. Robił ją dość nawiedzony "zawodnik".
Jedyny "słuszny" w branży . Kilowaty na godziny przelicza ,więc co się Śmigalskiej
dziwić ,że zbaraniała...

----------


## eniu

> hmm zaskoczyłeś mnie z ta regulowaną mocą w innych modelach. Ten dynamic jest dość drogi- wychodzi ponad 7000 tysięcy. Myślałam, że cena wynika z dodatkowych zalet . To może zapytam doświadczonego- jaki kominek wybrałbyś do parterowego domku, w którym będzie on prawdopodobnie głównym, choć niejedynym źródłem ciepła (ech, te polskie przepisy


Myślałem ,że piętrowy - taki ogrzać to bajka. A jak to ciepło ma po domciu parterowym 
"śmigać" u Śmigalskich ?

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Założenia teoretyczne są takie (praktyka wyjdzie w praniu  :big grin: 
- kominek z systemem giętkich rurek  (DPG) wychodzacych z wnętrza obudowy, rozprowadzonych na stryszku (maksymalna długość czasem przekroczy 6 metrów, więc wymagany będzie wentylatorek)
- w chałupce będzie wentylacja mechaniczna, zrównoważona z odzyskiem ciepła- w pobliżu kominka na suficie znajdzie się dodatkowy wywiew, który wychwyci ciepłe powietrze do rekuperatora
Z czym mam problem
Ogladałam zdjęcia wnetrza obudowy kominka- ludzie z reguły wnetrze wykładają czyms na kształt wełny mineralnej- a ona pod wpływem duzych temperatur zamienia się w piaseczek, pyłek i takie tam różne- wentylatorek DPG lyka to no i wychodzi, że wyrzuca w nawiewnikach
Jak tego uniknąć? Czym obudować kominek?
Gdybyś był taki uprzejmy  :big grin: - podrzuć jakieś sensowne typy modeli kominka, które się sprawdzą w takim domku
Śmigalska po miesięcznej lekturze typowała:
Varm FP 670/560 (firmy Sparke
wkłady czeskiej firmy Blanzek
Volcano 2 Hajduka
Do francuzów jakoś nie mam zaufania (przez samochody ich produkcji  :wink:  ale mogę sie mylić
Czy liczyć 1 kw mocy na każde 10 m2? Czy lepiej przewymiarować moc?
Jeszcze raz dziekuję za cierpliwość i udział w rozwiazywaniu moich dylematów.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Acha, przepisy już obeszłam- założę pod kaflami maty grzewcze na "prund"

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Eniu, MAM POŚBĘ
Spróbuj wypunktować odpowiedzi na moje wątpliwości (pobaw sie w lekarza i wystaw receptę)
np. komin z tego lub z tego
kominek taki lub taki
obudowa z tego lub z tego
Będę miała jakiś punkt wyjścia do podejmowania decyzji- teraz tylko mi się mnożą wątpliwosci- boję się, że nie dożyję etapu budowy  :big grin:  Wyobraz sobie, że sam stoisz przed takimi wyborami  :wink:  Lepsze wydaje mi sie szukanie pomocy teraz niż później

----------


## eniu

> Acha, przepisy już obeszłam- założę pod kaflami maty grzewcze na "prund"


Powiem ci Śmigalska , że muszę przedumać. Co innego pojechać do klienta 
pogadać ,posłuchać i coś mu wcisnąć :big lol: 

Natomiast doradzanie w internecie to nie jest prosta sprawa.
Wymądrzyć zawsze się można . Poczekam na natchnienie....

----------


## eniu

Śmigalska ,
"kuknij" może jeszcze jeden niegłupi (krótki) wątek.
Chłopaki rozwalają tam ciekawostkę:

"rekuperacja + kominek na jednym orurowaniu "

Dość ciekawe podejście  , w sam raz do parterówki.

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Już to rozważałam- sprawa nie jest prosta
mieszanie tych dwóch systemów nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem- latwo spieprzyć.
A jeśli coś łatwo spieprzyć, to lepiej nie ryzykować- różnice kosztów dwa, a jeden system nie są na tyle duże, żeby w to wchodzić  :big grin: 
Dumaj eniu, dumaj- do pojęcia wiążących decyzji są jakieś dwa miesiące  :smile: ))))))) 
Teraz mam etap ukladania wszystkiego na papierze
Problem z kominkiem i z kominem jest o tyle ważn, że trudno je później wymienić  :big grin:

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

dwa miesiące poświęciłam na rozgryzanie wątku o wentylacji, rekuperacji i gruntowych wymiennikach- przypomniałam sobie nawet wzór na obliczanie przekroju rur  :big grin:  niezbędny przy dokonywaniu redukcji w systemie wentylacji  :big grin:  adam_mk zrobił dość precyzyjny wykład na te tematy, pisał też o systemach łączonych wentylacje z DPG- z tego jest ten pomysł na dodatkowy wywiewnik w pobliżu obudowy kominka (choc to pomieszczenie "czyste" i powinno mieć tylko nawiew.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Tak coś czułem ,że się sianem nie wykręcę . Wolałem poczekać
i słusznie zrobiłem , bo jak Ty się z  Adamem zadawałaś  :big grin:  ,to
"letko" nie bedzie :big lol: 

Jedziemy z koksem Śmigalska , dziś damy radę !

Pytanka pomocnicze :

1. Ma bardziej grzać czy bardziej świecić ?
2. Jakaś szyba gilotynowa ?
3. Kumulacja ciepła , czy para w gwizdek (w komin)?

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Lubię, kiedy mi wciskają kit  :big lol: 
Czytam wątek o piecyku ceramicznym, takim sobie oczywiście  :big tongue: 
Jestem pod wrażeniem  :big grin:

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

ojej  :big grin:  nie wiedziałam, że jestem na wizji 
1.bardziej grzać
2 gilotyna zle mi sie kojarzy (znów ci francuzi)
3. czy ta kumulacja to cos niby wielki kamien w środku obudowy, cos na h?
myslałam, że to ciepło pójdzie w rurki, a w komin tylko troche
Nie zdawaj zbyt trudnych pytań, miałam nieszczęście zostać humanistką

----------


## eniu

> ojej  nie wiedziałam, że jestem na wizji 
> 1.bardziej grzać
> 2 gilotyna zle mi sie kojarzy (znów ci francuzi)
> 3. czy ta kumulacja to cos niby wielki kamien w środku obudowy, cos na h?
> myslałam, że to ciepło pójdzie w rurki, a w komin tylko troche
> Nie zdawaj zbyt trudnych pytań, miałam nieszczęście zostać humanistką


Ad 1,ad 2 - jeśli grzać to nie gilotyną ,więc mamy z głowy.

Ad 3.Kumulacja to coś , w co warto zainwestować , właśnie o grzaniu
myśląc. Jest to coś o czym czytałaś w wątku "Taki sobie piecyk ceramiczny".
Gorące spaliny nie wędrują do komina ,niszcząc go i powiększając
efekt cieplarniany (oczywiście przereklamowany  :smile:  ), tylko 
podgrzewają wymiennik ceramiczny lub stalowy. W efekcie spalając
połowę drewna ,ogrzewasz porównywalną powierzchnię z tą ,którą bez 
wymiennika ogrzewasz całą porcją drewna . Myśląc o grzaniu (czyli relatywnie
często paląc) ,inwestycja amortyzuje się po 2 - 4 latach.
Korzyści z "niepuszczania" w gwizdek ( w komin) energii ,są trudne
do wyliczenia. Komin potrafi "dostać zadyszki" po dwóch latach
przyjmowania gazów o zbyt wysokiej temperaturze.

Z  Twoim nieszczęsnym humanizmem chyba jest ok. Moja "domowa"
humanistka nawet by nie pomyślała ,żeby tu wleźć :big lol:  :sick:

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Skierujmy tok myślenia w tę stronę:
1. Niech ten komin wytrzyma jednak dłużej niż dwa lata
2. Z efektem cieplarnianym Śmigalska walczy używając dezodorantów kulkowych  bez freonu  :big lol:  bozia może wybaczy wyrzut ciepła przez komin
3. Idea piecyka ceramicznego wydaje mi się szalenie kusząca, ale ta waga !!!!!! i te gabaryty!!!!!- Śmigalska wychowała się co prawda na "Zaczarowanym ołówku" i "Pomyslowym Dobromirze", ale nie wiem, czy zdążę przed zejściem z tego świata ogarnąć wiedzę na temat rodzajów cegieł szamotowych i magnezcośtam  :big lol: 
4. Spalanie szczapek i ucieczka części ciepła przez komin nie puści Śmigalskiej z torbami
Czy może byc tak:
Komin z pustaków systemowych ze stalowym wkładem: coś takiego ma w swojej ofercie darco-stal 1.4828- gr. 0,8-1,0 ewentualnie spiroflex-stal 1.4301 gr. 0,8-1,0 czy ktoś inny robi to też?
czy iść w strone plewy do kominków?
teraz wkłady
Kogo obstawić? skandynawów? gemanców? czy słowian? Ci Francuzi wciąż budzą moje wątpliwości
Czy szukac kominka, który ma w górnej obudowie specjalne kształtki na bezposredni montaż rur do DGP?
Wciąż szukam pomysłu na wychwyt tego ciepłego powietrza- widziałam, że czasem stosuje się wychwyt jedna rurką wprost z wnętrza obudowy- co wtedy z tym spalonym kurzem?
wiem, że nie ma idealnych rozwiazań- niech to będzie w miarę nieawaryjne, nawet kosztem skuteczności.
Ta gilotyna? co ma? to jakas różnica , w którą stronę się otwiera? Mnie tam rybka...
Śmigalska nie jest piecuchem  :big lol: to chyba tez istotna informacja  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

"Śmigalska nie jest piecuchem to chyba tez istotna informacja" 

a jak Ci sie spodoba ?  :big grin: 

Komin Plewa , jeśli kominek z wymiennikiem (ograniczającym temperature
spalin ) , w innym wypadku stal lepsza ,ale nie więcej niż 0,8 mm.1.4404
tez może być.

A może polskie ustrojstwo  ? Nie te byle jakie , ale robione przez firmy
z wiedzą , ze znawstwem :   Kokoszka Lotz ,Cebud, Batura . Budują piecyki,
nie gorsze od niemieckich . Jednego masz blisko , drugiego niedaleko ,
a trzeci to mój kumpel  :big grin: 

Gabarytami  i wagą "piecyka" się nie przejmuj , bo to praca naukowa :tongue:  .

Już jest projekt "PIECYKA 2" o wadze 100 kg (słownie : sto ! ) , który
 możliwościami nie ustąpi wersji nr 1 . Jak będzie trzeba ,to będzie
chudszy od Ciebie....

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Z czym mam problem
> Ogladałam zdjęcia wnetrza obudowy kominka- ludzie z reguły wnetrze wykładają czyms na kształt wełny mineralnej- a ona pod wpływem duzych temperatur zamienia się w piaseczek, pyłek i takie tam różne- wentylatorek DPG lyka to no i wychodzi, że wyrzuca w nawiewnikach
> Jak tego uniknąć? Czym obudować kominek?


Ja też mam podobny problem. Niedawno dowiedziałem się o płytach SILCA na t.zw. "zimne" obudowy (planuję grawitacyjne, tfu. - konwekcyjne DGP). Jako sobieradek mam nadzieję sam zmontować taką obudowę (podobno można ciąć zwykłą piłką do drewna  :wink: ). Jestem już prawie przekonany, ale z ostrożności wciąż zbieram opinie. Podobno te płyty nie pylą.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## edomek

Sam też się zastanawiałem nad wywiewem koło kominka do wentylacji mechanicznej.
Znajomy tak ma. Po rozpaleniu w kominku ( nie ma dgp rozprowadzonego po budynku) wentylacja rozprowadziła całe ciepełko po budynku w około pół godziny. Martwi mnie tylko jedno. Czy wywiem będący koło kominka nie będzie powodował kopcenia, przy dokładaniu do kominka.
Ponoć przy kominku ma być nadciśnienie, żeby nie zasysało powietrza z kominka.

----------


## piogron

A jak obmuorwać cegłą klinkierową komin systemowy? Może ktoś ma jakieś zdjęcia?

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Kurczaki, dlaczego muszę mieć takie zboczenie, ze jak mi cos robią, to lubię wiedzieć, co ROBIĄ 
To jakieś nieszczęście
Eniu- za wcześnie zaczęłam zadawać pytania. Ale to dobrze, bo już mi zaczyna świtać, czego potrzebuję, a czego nie
Odkryłam na forum w dziale kominki mnóstwo wątków, na których juz zadawano dręczące mnie pytania. Udało mi się nawet wyodrębnić zacne grono GURU kominkowych- dam radę oddzielić ziarno (sensowne wpisy ) od plew (nie mylić z kominami Plewa  :big tongue: 
Odrobię lekcje i sprawdzę tych polskich producentów
cytat : "A może polskie ustrojstwo ? Nie te byle jakie , ale robione przez firmy
z wiedzą , ze znawstwem : Kokoszka Lotz ,Cebud, Batura . Budują piecyki,
nie gorsze od niemieckich . Jednego masz blisko , drugiego niedaleko ,
a trzeci to mój kumpel "
Idę w kierunku ciepłej obudowy- ona zabierze część ciepła z kominka, część zabierze DGP, w ten komin już nie pójdzie całość ciepła. poszukam wykonawcy, który potrafi zrobić te opisywane przez bohusza płyty i kształtki szamotowe.
Został mi do rozgryzienia problem jakiegos reduktora czy "coś" nakladanego na rurę dymową odchodzacą z kominka.
jakiś gostek wyłożył wnętrze zabudowy kominkowej płytami granitu- osiagi miał zadawalające, ale zniechęcaja mnie marmury na zewnątrz. 
Śmigalska jako potomkini plebsu, jest niechętna marmurom (kojarzą mi się z nagrobkiem  :big lol: 
Będę tylko potrzebowała pomocy z wyborem producenta tego stalowego komina. Jakbyś cos wyDUMAŁ, to byłabym wdzięczna po grób - bez marmurów oczywiście  :big tongue: 
PS. Śmigalska ma nerw na wierzchu, a tacy zawsze są szczapkowaci  :big lol: 
PS. Będzie komplement- dobrze się Ciebie czyta (jak to PASJO_nata)

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

fachowcy coś gadają, że na czas dokładania trzeba na moment wyłączyć wentylację mechaniczną. Ja tam nie wiem, głównie sprzątam. FACHOWCOM ufam......czasem .

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Wróg mojego wroga jest moim przyjacielem.
Twój kumpel nie jest niestety moim kumplem .
Wstępnie oznajmiam, że lubię Kokoszki (kę).

----------


## eniu

> Sam też się zastanawiałem nad wywiewem koło kominka do wentylacji mechanicznej.
> Znajomy tak ma. Po rozpaleniu w kominku ( nie ma dgp rozprowadzonego po budynku) wentylacja rozprowadziła całe ciepełko po budynku w około pół godziny. Martwi mnie tylko jedno. Czy wywiem będący koło kominka nie będzie powodował kopcenia, przy dokładaniu do kominka.
> Ponoć przy kominku ma być nadciśnienie, żeby nie zasysało powietrza z kominka.


Można zainstalować wyłącznik wentylacji na czas otwierania kominka...

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

> Ja też mam podobny problem. Niedawno dowiedziałem się o płytach SILCA na t.zw. "zimne" obudowy (planuję grawitacyjne, tfu. - konwekcyjne DGP). Jako sobieradek mam nadzieję sam zmontować taką obudowę (podobno można ciąć zwykłą piłką do drewna ). Jestem już prawie przekonany, ale z ostrożności wciąż zbieram opinie. Podobno te płyty nie pylą.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Sobieradku (brzmi prawie jak "pomyslowy Dobromir"  :big grin:  jakoś mój kierunek myślenia skręcił w kierunku ciepłej obudowy i ceramicznego paleniska (ten eniu ma jednak łeb nie od parady) . Muszę chyba znaleźć jakiś wątek o tym i się tam dopytywać o szczegóły- te kominy faktycznie jakos słabo współgrają 
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Sobieradku (brzmi prawie jak "pomyslowy Dobromir"  jakoś mój kierunek myślenia skręcił w kierunku ciepłej obudowy i ceramicznego paleniska (ten eniu ma jednak łeb nie od parady) . Muszę chyba znaleźć jakiś wątek o tym i się tam dopytywać o szczegóły- te kominy faktycznie jakos słabo współgrają 
> Pozdrawiam


Próbowałem i ja za *eniem* nadążyć, ale brakło mi cierpliwości. Może to i fachowiec, ale gaduła, dla którego trzeba sporo czasu i dociekliwości detektywa (a do tego musi się użerać z kolegami po fachu  :mad: ). Podziwiam twoje samozaparcie, bo po lekturze wątku "taki sobie piecyk" wymiękłem w 11-tym odcinku.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Dobrnąłeś prawie do połowy  :big grin:  wszystkiego było 27 stron  :big grin: 
Sama jestem gadułą :lol
Qbelek założył ciekawy wątek "odzysk ciepła z komina"- spóbuj iść jego tropem- zadaje mądre pytania

----------


## eniu

> Próbowałem i ja za *eniem* nadążyć, ale brakło mi cierpliwości. Może to i fachowiec, ale gaduła, dla którego trzeba sporo czasu i dociekliwości detektywa (a do tego musi się użerać z kolegami po fachu ). Podziwiam twoje samozaparcie, bo po lekturze wątku "taki sobie piecyk" wymiękłem w 11-tym odcinku.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Takie jest prawo forum. Ma to i swoje zalety . Taki gaduła i "filozof" jak
Eniu , niejednego się dowiedział . Tego przez grzeczne uprawianie zawodu
nie osiągniesz. Tam wchodzisz do klienta i jesteś guru. Co ci podpowie 
klient ? Tym bardziej w tek skomplikowanej materii. Forum uczy pokory.

Oczywiście jak ktoś sobie za dużo pozwala ,dostaje pstryczka w nos,
a jak jest pierdoła, do tego namolny , to można mu i pisanie na forum
z głowy wybić  :big grin: 

Będzie w pigułce . Blog już gotowy ,tam kto nie będzie chciał o pierdołach,
pójdzie do działu technicznego . Czekam ze startem na stosowna chwilę.

----------


## eniu

> Dobrnąłeś prawie do połowy  wszystkiego było 27 stron 
> Sama jestem gadułą :lol
> Qbelek założył ciekawy wątek "odzysk ciepła z komina"- spóbuj iść jego tropem- zadaje mądre pytania


Tak , Qbelek to jest gość.

----------


## QBELEK

o bosze już od rana dodaje....

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> o bosze już od rana dodaje....


"wonnego kadzidła" nigdy za wiele .... :yes:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Wróg mojego wroga jest moim przyjacielem.
> Twój kumpel nie jest niestety moim kumplem .
> Wstępnie oznajmiam, że lubię Kokoszki (kę).


Cześć ,jestem kumpel ( jeszcze nie Twój ,fakt... :sad:  )

----------


## QBELEK

Najlepsza formą zaczerpnięcia wiedzy o obudowach ciepłych jest bezpośrednia rozmowa ze zdunem, "nowoczesnym". Wtedy nie będzie tak wyrywkowo i chaotycznie jak to opisał sobieradek. To nic nie kosztuje. Namiary na zduna najlepiej z polecenia. Mnie w moim rejonie polecił F-N, o eniu to forum jeszcze nie słyszało. Wiedza zaczerpnięta z forum nawet ta wyrywkowa pozwala na kontrolowanie bieżących poczynań zduna i sprawdzenia jego kompetencji, możemy też merytorycznymi argumentami w relacjach inwestor-wykonawca kominka wpłynąć na efekt końcowy pracy naszego zduna, wykonawcy domu itd.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Qbelek założył ciekawy wątek "odzysk ciepła z komina"- spóbuj iść jego tropem- zadaje mądre pytania


Ja też bym potrafił zadawać mądre pytania (gdyby i mnie ten temat tak do końca interesował), ale czy na te pytania dostał naprawdę szczere i wyczerpujące odpowiedzi?
Czasami mam wrażenie, że większość deklarujących się jako Najlepsi Doradcy mówi i mówi, aby ...niewiele (lub NIC) nie powiedzieć  :yes: 
Częściowo to rozumiem, ale chciałbym uczciwej odpowiedzi:
"wiem i powiem, ale ta wiedza będzie ... sporo kosztować"   :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Ja też bym potrafił zadawać mądre pytania (gdyby i mnie ten temat tak do końca interesował), ale czy na te pytania dostał naprawdę szczere i wyczerpujące odpowiedzi?
> Czasami mam wrażenie, że większość deklarujących się jako Najlepsi Doradcy mówi i mówi, aby ...niewiele (lub NIC) nie powiedzieć 
> Częściowo to rozumiem, ale chciałbym uczciwej odpowiedzi:
> "wiem i powiem, ale ta wiedza będzie ... sporo kosztować"  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Może zadajesz niewłaściwe pytania .
 Może robisz to nieumiejętnie .
A może pytasz nie tych których trzeba pytać.

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

> Cześć ,jestem kumpel ( jeszcze nie Twój ,fakt... )


 :big grin:  łomatko, 
nie śmiałabym marzyć  :big grin:  Śmigalska kolegowała się nie z tymi, z którymi powinna.Jacyś marynarze, muzycy  :big lol:  zero nowoczesnych zdunów  :big grin: 
Panie Piotrze, podziwiam właśnie Pana stronę, a na niej paleniska budowane metodą zduńska ( z kumulacją ciepła- kanałową).
Czy można się wstępnie dopytać tutaj o tak pi razy drzwi cenę takiego ustrojstwa- szacunek w granicach tysiąca w te lub w "drugie". Nie wiem, czy mogę się porywać z moją motyką na to Słońce (do ogrzania jest tylko 90 m2 parteru)
Pozdrawiam
Ś.-ś

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

> Najlepsza formą zaczerpnięcia wiedzy o obudowach ciepłych jest bezpośrednia rozmowa ze zdunem, "nowoczesnym". Wtedy nie będzie tak wyrywkowo i chaotycznie jak to opisał sobieradek. To nic nie kosztuje. Namiary na zduna najlepiej z polecenia. Mnie w moim rejonie polecił F-N, o eniu to forum jeszcze nie słyszało. Wiedza zaczerpnięta z forum nawet ta wyrywkowa pozwala na kontrolowanie bieżących poczynań zduna i sprawdzenia jego kompetencji, możemy też merytorycznymi argumentami w relacjach inwestor-wykonawca kominka wpłynąć na efekt końcowy pracy naszego zduna, wykonawcy domu itd.


Nic dodać, nic ująć
Krótko, zwięźle i treściwie  :big grin:

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

> o bosze już od rana dodaje....


Wolalbyś pomnażać???????? :big lol: 
Może da się to zrobić???? :big grin:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> łomatko, 
> nie śmiałabym marzyć  Śmigalska kolegowała się nie z tymi, z którymi powinna.Jacyś marynarze, muzycy  zero nowoczesnych zdunów 
> Panie Piotrze, podziwiam właśnie Pana stronę, a na niej paleniska budowane metodą zduńska ( z kumulacją ciepła- kanałową).
> Czy można się wstępnie dopytać tutaj o tak pi razy drzwi cenę takiego ustrojstwa- szacunek w granicach tysiąca w te lub w "drugie". Nie wiem, czy mogę się porywać z moją motyką na to Słońce (do ogrzania jest tylko 90 m2 parteru)
> Pozdrawiam
> Ś.-ś


Na pianinie gram ,wiosłować umiem czyli też się nie nadaję  :big grin: 

Niemieckie palenisko kumulacyjne kosztuje 2000 - 3000 euro.
Porównywalną jakość robię za 1/2 ceny . Reszta - raczej na priv , bo
nie lubię ujadania .

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

> Ja też bym potrafił zadawać mądre pytania (gdyby i mnie ten temat tak do końca interesował), ale czy na te pytania dostał naprawdę szczere i wyczerpujące odpowiedzi?
> Czasami mam wrażenie, że większość deklarujących się jako Najlepsi Doradcy mówi i mówi, aby ...niewiele (lub NIC) nie powiedzieć 
> Częściowo to rozumiem, ale chciałbym uczciwej odpowiedzi:
> "wiem i powiem, ale ta wiedza będzie ... sporo kosztować"  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wiesz Sobieradku, to jest jakos tak (przynajmniej w moim przypadku)  :big grin: 
wlazałam na to forum jako przyslowiowa "ta_bula rasa" (czytaj "wyraz oczu wskazujacy na tęsknotę za rozumem" to cytat z klasyka )
wiedziałam tylko, że chcę wybudować dom- tylko to mnie interesowało  :big lol: 
ale im głębiej właziłamw w las, tym rzeczywiście więcej pytań pojawialo się w głowie.
Pół roku temu nie wiedziałam, co to jest rekuperacja i GWC- teraz myślę, że damy ze Śmigiem radę "tymi rencami" zbudowć owe GWC i już wiem, że nie chcę wentylacji grawitacyjnej ( po lekturze postów na forum ćwiczyłam badania ciągów z gromnicą  :big lol: 
Myślałam naiwnie, że to wszystko jedno, co się obudowuje i nazywie kominkiem. Teraz wiem, że są wśród nich mercedesy, renówki (brr ...nie lubię francuskich samochodów i fiaciki 126. Dobrze, że komuś z wiedzą "na temat" chce się poświęcić swój czas. Mnóstwo wiedzy na forum jest za zupełną darmoszkę. A że nie cała, to się nie dziwię- zdobycie profesjonalnej wiedzy to dość kosztowny kaprys (i czasowy i finansowy). Może dlatego tak trudno o prawdziwych PROFESJONALISTÓW. 
Maestria w każdej dziedzinie powoduje u mnie odruch niemego podziwu  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam Ś-ś
Teoretycznie powinnam mieć tę wiedzę gdzieś- ale wychodzi mi, że warto wiedzieć. nawet jeśli w danym momencie wydaje Ci się to wiedzą zbędną.

----------


## QBELEK

Eniu chyba buduje fiacika bo ani to mercedes ani francuz

----------


## eniu

> Wiesz Sobieradku, to jest jakos tak (przynajmniej w moim przypadku) 
> wlazałam na to forum jako przyslowiowa "ta_bula rasa" (czytaj "wyraz oczu wskazujacy na tęsknotę za rozumem" to cytat z klasyka )
> wiedziałam tylko, że chcę wybudować dom- tylko to mnie interesowało 
> ale im głębiej właziłamw w las, tym rzeczywiście więcej pytań pojawialo się w głowie.
> Pół roku temu nie wiedziałam, co to jest rekuperacja i GWC- teraz myślę, że damy ze Śmigiem radę "tymi rencami" zbudowć owe GWC i już wiem, że nie chcę wentylacji grawitacyjnej ( po lekturze postów na forum ćwiczyłam badania ciągów z gromnicą 
> Myślałam naiwnie, że to wszystko jedno, co się obudowuje i nazywie kominkiem. Teraz wiem, że są wśród nich mercedesy, renówki (brr ...nie lubię francuskich samochodów i fiaciki 126. Dobrze, że komuś z wiedzą "na temat" chce się poświęcić swój czas. Mnóstwo wiedzy na forum jest za zupełną darmoszkę. A że nie cała, to się nie dziwię- zdobycie profesjonalnej wiedzy to dość kosztowny kaprys (i czasowy i finansowy). Może dlatego tak trudno o prawdziwych PROFESJONALISTÓW. 
> Maestria w każdej dziedzinie powoduje u mnie odruch niemego podziwu 
> Pozdrawiam Ś-ś
> Teoretycznie powinnam mieć tę wiedzę gdzieś- ale wychodzi mi, że warto wiedzieć. nawet jeśli w danym momencie wydaje Ci się to wiedzą zbędną.


Że ja tez takiej baby wcześniej nie spotkałem ....

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

Mnie wychodzi, że to może być ferrari- jeśli się rozpędzi w długością kanałów akumulacyjnych
czemu nie Francuz? nie widac tam gilotyny?

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

> Że ja tez takiej baby wcześniej nie spotkałem ....


wiem, wiem , chodzi Ci o ten "niemy podziw". Baba, ktora nie nadaje nad uchem to rzeczywiście skarb :big lol:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Może zadajesz niewłaściwe pytania .
>  Może robisz to nieumiejętnie .
> A może pytasz nie tych których trzeba pytać.


Ciebie pytałem niedawno, jak oceniasz wykonanie czapy moich kominów systemowych i... jakoś do tej pory nie doczekałem się odpowiedzi  :Confused:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Ciebie pytałem niedawno, jak oceniasz wykonanie czapy moich kominów systemowych i... jakoś do tej pory nie doczekałem się odpowiedzi


No to dawaj jeszcze raz , widocznie umknęło

----------


## fenix2

To był fajny wątek o kominach a zrobił się kolejny jak jeden z wielu wątek o kominkach. Szkoda.

----------


## eniu

> To był fajny wątek o kominach a zrobił się kolejny jak jeden z wielu wątek o kominkach. Szkoda.


Wiesz ,masz rację ,wyjaśnię Ci dlaczego tak się stało.

Próbowałem kol. Śmigalską "spuścić" na kominki ,ale się nie dała  :big grin: 

Wymieniliśmy na priv uwagi i argumentacja była ok. .Skoro pytała
o komin i o kominek , chciała to mieć w jednym wątku. W tym czasie 
na kominkach zadyma była , wiec i ja wolałem w ukryciu pogadać ....

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> No to dawaj jeszcze raz , widocznie umknęło


Wątek p.t.: "Źle wykonany komin systemowy - jak naprawić" (Ściany, stropy, kominy, garaże - str.3)

----------


## QBELEK

> Próbowałem kol. Śmigalską "spuścić" na kominki ,ale się nie dała


 Wesoła ta emerytura :cool:

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

> To był fajny wątek o kominach a zrobił się kolejny jak jeden z wielu wątek o kominkach. Szkoda.


Śmigalska bije się w swoją wątłą pierś ( 3 razy powtarzając mea culpa)
Wybacz fenix2, przepraszam za zamieszanie, ale wlazłam tu jako surówka zupełna. Nie wiedziałam , z której strony ugryźć te kominy i kominki. Już nie będę zakłócała tematu wiodącego i prowadziła go na manowce. 
PS. Osobiście wolę lekarza, który patrzy na mnie całościowo, a nie jako zbiór odrębnych narządów. Przyjmuje do wiadomości, że inni mogą to widziec inaczej. Jeszcze raz przepraszam  :big grin:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Śmigalska bije się w swoją wątłą pierś ( 3 razy powtarzając mea culpa)
> Wybacz fenix2, przepraszam za zamieszanie, ale wlazłam tu jako surówka zupełna. Nie wiedziałam , z której strony ugryźć te kominy i kominki. Już nie będę zakłócała tematu wiodącego i prowadziła go na manowce. 
> PS. Osobiście wolę lekarza, który patrzy na mnie całościowo, a nie jako zbiór odrębnych narządów. Przyjmuje do wiadomości, że inni mogą to widziec inaczej. Jeszcze raz przepraszam


Feniks chce cie po prostu poderwać  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> Śmigalska bije się w swoją wątłą pierś ( 3 razy powtarzając mea culpa)
> Wybacz fenix2, przepraszam za zamieszanie, ale wlazłam tu jako surówka zupełna. Nie wiedziałam , z której strony ugryźć te kominy i kominki. Już nie będę zakłócała tematu wiodącego i prowadziła go na manowce. 
> PS. Osobiście wolę lekarza, który patrzy na mnie całościowo, a nie jako zbiór odrębnych narządów. Przyjmuje do wiadomości, że inni mogą to widziec inaczej. Jeszcze raz przepraszam


Przeprosiny przyjęte.  :Smile: 




> Feniks chce cie po prostu poderwać


To fajnie.  :wink: 


P.S.
Po prostu potem ciężko jest przebrnąć przez takie wątki olbrzymy (o wszystkim i o niczym) i wyłuskać z nich właściwe informację.

----------


## eniu

przesuwam do przodu na Łyk-end .... :smile:

----------


## *milek*

Podpowiedzcie mi proszę, jaki komin będzie zajmować mniej miejsca w pomieszczeniu?
W planie był komin systemowy, dostawiony do ściany nośnej o grubości 25cm (wewnętrzna). Ale tak się zastanawiam, że może murowany będzie mniej wystawał, bo będzie można go wmurować w ścianę (wiem że są osoby, które wstawiały systemowe też w nośną, ale mój projektant mówi "nie"  :Roll:  ) ? 
Komin ma mieć dwa kanały spalinowe (jeden do kominka z pw, drugi na przyszłość do ewentualnego kotła gazowego) i dwa wentylacyjne.
Systemowe mają ok 36-40 cm głębokości. A murowane?
Niech mnie ktoś oświeci, bo już jestem kompletnie skołowana, a czasu na styk, tyle aby zdążyć do transportu pustaków domówić cegieł   :roll eyes:

----------


## fenix2

Wymiary kom. murowanego są  wielokrotnością szerokości cegły, która wynosi 12 cm plus 1  cm na spoinę. Pozwala to na utworzenie kanałów o przekroju 14x14 cm, 14x27  cm lub 27x27 cm, najmniejsza szerokość zewnętrzna komina wynosi 38 cm.

----------


## eniu

> Podpowiedzcie mi proszę, jaki komin będzie zajmować mniej miejsca w pomieszczeniu?
> W planie był komin systemowy, dostawiony do ściany nośnej o grubości 25cm (wewnętrzna). Ale tak się zastanawiam, że może murowany będzie mniej wystawał, bo będzie można go wmurować w ścianę (wiem że są osoby, które wstawiały systemowe też w nośną, ale mój projektant mówi "nie"  ) ? 
> Komin ma mieć dwa kanały spalinowe (jeden do kominka z pw, drugi na przyszłość do ewentualnego kotła gazowego) i dwa wentylacyjne.
> Systemowe mają ok 36-40 cm głębokości. A murowane?
> Niech mnie ktoś oświeci, bo już jestem kompletnie skołowana, a czasu na styk, tyle aby zdążyć do transportu pustaków domówić cegieł


Projektanci niekoniecznie muszą się znać na ......projektowaniu  :big grin: .
Pogadaj z wykonawcą .

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> (wiem że są osoby, które wstawiały systemowe też w nośną, ale mój projektant mówi "nie"  ) ? Niech mnie ktoś oświeci, bo już jestem kompletnie skołowana,


Ja też miałem perypetie ze swoim projektantem. O nowoczesnych kominach w ogóle nie miał pojęcia i do projektu wstawił mi zwykłe kominy z cegły. W rezultacie musiałem przejść przyspieszony kurs (wtedy też zostałem "sobieradkiem"), a projektant "zgodził się" (łaskawie) na systemowe przystawione do ścian. Problem w tym, że projektant ma prawa autorskie i bez jego zgody nie możesz nic zrobić. Możesz jedynie ... zmienić projektanta  :wink:  lub tak go "omotać", aby twoje pomysły uznał za ...swoje  :tongue:

----------


## *milek*

Nie o to chodzi, że on nie chce systemowych. Może być, byle nie był wstawiony w ścianę nośną, bo nie jest "elementem nośnym". Przystawiony do ściany jak najbardziej. A ja bym chciała rozwiązanie jak najmniej wystające w stronę salonu :roll eyes: 
Ta ściana nie jest typowa - w zasadzie jest to odcinek ściany łączący dwa podciągi dochodzące do ścian zewnętrznych. Czyli może faktycznie lepiej jej nie przerywać, a miałoby to miejsce przy wstawieniu oddylatowanego systemowego komina.
Przy murowanym chyba nie musi być dylatacji, można go związać ze ścianą?
Na murowany w ścianie pewnie by się zgodził.

----------


## fenix2

Murowany można związać ze ścianą.

----------


## eniu

> Nie o to chodzi, że on nie chce systemowych. Może być, byle nie był wstawiony w ścianę nośną, bo nie jest "elementem nośnym". Przystawiony do ściany jak najbardziej. A ja bym chciała rozwiązanie jak najmniej wystające w stronę salonu
> Ta ściana nie jest typowa - w zasadzie jest to odcinek ściany łączący dwa podciągi dochodzące do ścian zewnętrznych. Czyli może faktycznie lepiej jej nie przerywać, a miałoby to miejsce przy wstawieniu oddylatowanego systemowego komina.
> Przy murowanym chyba nie musi być dylatacji, można go związać ze ścianą?
> Na murowany w ścianie pewnie by się zgodził.


Do kominka często stosuje się praktykę komina od stropu,
stawianego z pustaków systemowych na ścianie nośnej .
W obrębie kominka komin generalnie to zawada.

----------


## *milek*

Ale u mnie oprócz kanału do kominka będzie też drugi spalinowy do ewentualnego pieca gazowego.

----------


## *milek*

Właśnie dostałam info od projektanta, że "w scianie zakończonej podciągiem nie może być żadnego komina". Fuck. Mógł tak od razu, to bym sobie i innym d...y nie zawracała  :mad: 
Czyli żegnaj pomyśle mało wystającego komina...  musi zostać systemowy dostawiony do ściany  :Roll:

----------


## fenix2

Możesz do kominka pościć samą rurę stalową bez obudowywania tego czymkolwiek, kominek jako wyczystka.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Właśnie dostałam info od projektanta, że "w scianie zakończonej podciągiem nie może być żadnego komina". Fuck. Mógł tak od razu, to bym sobie i innym d...y nie zawracała 
> Czyli żegnaj pomyśle mało wystającego komina...  musi zostać systemowy dostawiony do ściany


Hehe, nei martw się, doda uroku  :wink:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Możesz do kominka pościć samą rurę stalową bez obudowywania tego czymkolwiek, kominek jako wyczystka.


Takie rozwiązania są nie tylko możliwe ,ale bardzo racjonalne z ekonomicznego
punktu widzenia . Dwa kominy od stropu (gazowy i kominkowy) to 5-6 mb komina mniej.

Milek ! Wydaj to na ładniejszy kominek  :big grin:

----------


## *milek*

> Możesz do kominka pościć samą rurę stalową bez obudowywania tego czymkolwiek, kominek jako wyczystka.


 Komin muszę postawić, bo ma być jeszcze jeden kanał spalinowy oprócz kominkowego i dwa wentylacyjne




> Hehe, nei martw się, doda uroku


Już mi przeszło, tym bardziej że tak miało być od początku - ale wiesz jak to jest, kiedy człowiek napali się na jakieś fajne rozwiązanie, a później wychodzi z tego d...a   :oops:  :Roll:

----------


## *milek*

> Takie rozwiązania są nie tylko możliwe ,ale bardzo racjonalne z ekonomicznego
> punktu widzenia . Dwa kominy od stropu (gazowy i kominkowy) to 5-6 mb komina mniej.
> 
> Milek ! Wydaj to na ładniejszy kominek


Nie podobają mi się rury na wierzchu, więc odpada. Poza tym co z kanałami wentylacyjnymi?

Kominek ładny planuję i tak...  :cool: 




Generalnie tragedii nie ma - jakoś to przeżyję  :roll eyes:  

Dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi  :yes:

----------


## eniu

> Nie podobają mi się rury na wierzchu, więc odpada. Poza tym co z kanałami wentylacyjnymi?
> 
> Kominek ładny planuję i tak... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generalnie tragedii nie ma - jakoś to przeżyję  
> 
> Dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi


Milek , chyba nie "zlapałes" sensu. Na dole do sufitu masz kominek
który rurę zasłania , a wentylacje tez możesz budować od stropu i 
podłączyć zarówno nad jak i pod nim.

----------


## *milek*

"Możesz do kominka pościć samą rurę stalową bez obudowywania tego czymkolwiek"

jaki inny sens kryje w sobie to zdanie? bo do niego się odnosi moja wypowiedź

ps. jestem nią  :wink:

----------


## eniu

> "Możesz do kominka pościć samą rurę stalową bez obudowywania tego czymkolwiek"
> 
> jaki inny sens kryje w sobie to zdanie? bo do niego się odnosi moja wypowiedź
> 
> ps. jestem nią


Jak znam Feniksa , to miał na myśli "puszczenie rury bez obudowy " właśnie 
od stropu w dół , a w drugą stronę ,do góry , już obudowaną....Milusio  :big grin:

----------


## *milek*

Nie wiem, nie znam się, ukrytych znaczeń  (zwłaszcza w tematyce instalatorskiej)  jeszcze nie wyłapuję  :wink: 
I chyba nie będę kombinować, bo innych budowlanych zagwozdek mam pod dostatkiem  :sick: 

Ale dzięki za chęć pomocy  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

Możesz rurę obudować kominkiem lub nie. 
Ale chodziło mi o to że rura nie zabudowana pustakami systemowymi czy cegłą. 
A wentylacje jak eniu piszę.

----------


## fuzja

Witam
powoli zgłębiam poszczególne tematy budowy domu, którą zaczynam w najbliższą sobotę. 
Kto mi może powiedzieć o co chodzi z tym kominem do kominka od stropu?? tzn że na podłodze poddasza zaczynam ustawiać komin systemowy do kominka np taki: http://www.mega1000.pl/kominy/kominy-do-kominka.html a sam kominek służy jako wyczystka? czy strop/podłoga poddasza uniesie taki ciężar? bo przyznam że z 2,5 metra tego komina będzie mniej a to całkiem spora oszczędność by była.

----------


## fenix2

Komin może wspierać się na ścianie nośnej. Pogadaj z projektantem który robi ci adaptację lub projekt indywidualny.

----------


## fuzja

> Komin może wspierać się na ścianie nośnej. Pogadaj z projektantem który robi ci adaptację lub projekt indywidualny.


Ok dzięki pogadam z Kier.budem bo projekt już po adaptacji, pozwolenie prawomocne a od 1.04 mogę się budować. Jeśli to by przeszło było by super, zawsze troszkę taniej a i miejsca w kotłowni więcej jak jeden ciąg komina odpadnie. A może nawet 2 bo widzę, że kanał wentylacyjny też może się zaczynać przy suficie, nie trzeba go ciągnąć od podłogi.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Już mi przeszło, tym bardziej że tak miało być od początku - ale wiesz jak to jest, kiedy człowiek napali się na jakieś fajne rozwiązanie, a później wychodzi z tego d...a


Hehe co racja to racja. Ale ważne, że jest dobrze  :wink:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

A tak swoją drogą, to ja mam kominek własnej, że tak powiem produkcji. Rura poszła do dołu, a tak już wszystko samemu docinając bloczki bk. Całkiem fajna zabawa  :wink:

----------


## eniu

> A tak swoją drogą, to ja mam kominek własnej, że tak powiem produkcji. Rura poszła do dołu, a tak już wszystko samemu docinając bloczki bk. Całkiem fajna zabawa


Komin z bloczków bk ?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Hehe komin nie, to by była abstrakcja. Pomimo całej fajnosci bk, na komin jednak się nie nadaje. Mam na myśli kominek, tylko nie wiem czemu w temacie o kominach. Jakoś tak z rozpędu.

----------


## siwy lodz

wieeeem - pytanie w stylu co lepsze adidas czy nike - BK czy Porotherm

ale qrcze duza róznica w cenie między
schiedlejem (30 lat gw.)za 3600 a np 
Leierem za 2700 (20 lat gw.) lub
czeskim za 2700 tez z 30 letnią gw.

co wybrac? jakie macie doświadczenia z tymi firmami?? 
wiem że pewno schiedel będzie naj... ale może ktoś ma coś tańszego i jest zadowolony bo przy 2 kominach 2 tysie w kieszeni a to nie mało

----------


## eniu

> wieeeem - pytanie w stylu co lepsze adidas czy nike - BK czy Porotherm
> 
> ale qrcze duza róznica w cenie między
> schiedlejem (30 lat gw.)za 3600 a np 
> Leierem za 2700 (20 lat gw.) lub
> czeskim za 2700 tez z 30 letnią gw.
> 
> co wybrac? jakie macie doświadczenia z tymi firmami?? 
> wiem że pewno schiedel będzie naj... ale może ktoś ma coś tańszego i jest zadowolony bo przy 2 kominach 2 tysie w kieszeni a to nie mało


Do kotła kupuj tańszy.
Do kominka , sprawa się komplikuje ,bo nawet Schiedel nie 
daje rady , jak będziesz ostro palił.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Do kotła kupuj tańszy.
> Do kominka , sprawa się komplikuje ,bo nawet Schiedel nie 
> daje rady , jak będziesz ostro palił.


a co się z nim dzieje? Co rozumiesz poprzez określenie "ostre palenie" czy chodzi o jednorazową akcję czy to wychodzi z czasem? 

Czy na przykład palenie w zimie "kozą" może go uszkodzić jakoś?

pozdr

----------


## siwy lodz

> a co się z nim dzieje? Co rozumiesz poprzez określenie "ostre palenie" czy chodzi o jednorazową akcję czy to wychodzi z czasem?


przede wszystkim tu chodzi o  ochronę ceramiki która jest wewnątrz komina
najczęstsze błędy montażu/ użytkowania ( podane przez przedstawiciela Schiedla):
- punktowe rozgrzanie może spowodować pękniecie - ale nie wiem jak można do tego doprowadzić bo przecież w kominku się pali albo nie?!?! jeszcze nie widziałem żeby ktoś z termometrem przy kominku siedział i kontrolował temperaturę :wink: 

- przymurowanie ceramiki do pustaka - ceramika zależnie od temperatury zwiększa albo zmniejsza swą objętość a jak zostanie pkt. przymurowana to w tym miejscu może pęknąć ( ale nie wiem jak można tak zrobić w kominie w którym między ceramiką a pustakiem jest wełna ?!?!?)

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> a co się z nim dzieje? Co rozumiesz poprzez określenie "ostre palenie" czy chodzi o jednorazową akcję czy to wychodzi z czasem? 
> 
> Czy na przykład palenie w zimie "kozą" może go uszkodzić jakoś?
> 
> pozdr


Sporo ludzi pali tak że rura czerwienieje . To znak ,że temperatura w komine
jest przekroczona o 300 stopni.

Jeśli to koza którą podłącza się rurą fi 130 lub fi 150 mm ,a rura w kominie ma
fi 200, nie powinno nic się wydarzyć. Następuje spore rozprężenie gazów i temperatura
nagle spada.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> przede wszystkim tu chodzi o  ochronę ceramiki która jest wewnątrz komina
> najczęstsze błędy montażu/ użytkowania ( podane przez przedstawiciela Schiedla):
> - punktowe rozgrzanie może spowodować pękniecie - ale nie wiem jak można do tego doprowadzić bo przecież w kominku się pali albo nie?!?! jeszcze nie widziałem żeby ktoś z termometrem przy kominku siedział i kontrolował temperaturę
> 
> - przymurowanie ceramiki do pustaka - ceramika zależnie od temperatury zwiększa albo zmniejsza swą objętość a jak zostanie pkt. przymurowana to w tym miejscu może pęknąć ( ale nie wiem jak można tak zrobić w kominie w którym między ceramiką a pustakiem jest wełna ?!?!?)


Są tacy co siedzą i mierzą  :big grin: 

Przymurowanie ceramiki do pustaka najczęściej następuje na przyłączu (trójniku).
Czyli w miejscu najbardziej newralgicznym komina.

----------


## QBELEK

> Jeśli to koza którą podłącza się rurą fi 130 lub fi 150 mm ,a rura w kominie ma
> fi 200, nie powinno nic się wydarzyć. Następuje spore rozprężenie gazów i temperatura
> nagle spada.


 Czy to też jakiś wentyl bezpieczeństwa?
Czy nagłe spadki temperatur nie niosą ryzyka niekorzystnych procesów dla wkładu stalowego w kominie?

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Przymurowanie ceramiki do pustaka najczęściej następuje na przyłączu (trójniku).


Widziałem także "dzieła" murarzy polegające na przymurowaniu wkładu ceramicznego do betonowej czapy na wylocie komina  :big grin:

----------


## siwy lodz

> ale qrcze duza róznica w cenie między
> schiedlejem (30 lat gw.)za 3600 a np 
> Leierem za 2700 (20 lat gw.) lub
> czeskim za 2700 tez z 30 letnią gw.


qrcze Pani przez telefon podał mi cene wyssaną chyba z palca!?!?!?
pojechałem do hurtowni a tam oferta na 3999 bez wentylacji!!! 
więc róznica nie 900 a 1300zł  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

chyba nie bedzie "sietleja" :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Łukasz80

> Sporo ludzi pali tak że rura czerwienieje . To znak ,że temperatura w komine
> jest przekroczona o 300 stopni.
> 
> Jeśli to koza którą podłącza się rurą fi 130 lub fi 150 mm ,a rura w kominie ma
> fi 200, nie powinno nic się wydarzyć. Następuje spore rozprężenie gazów i temperatura
> nagle spada.


dzięki za info  :smile:  dobrze wiedzieć

----------


## eniu

> Widziałem także "dzieła" murarzy polegające na przymurowaniu wkładu ceramicznego do betonowej czapy na wylocie komina


Uważam ,ze jedną z fajniejszych "kuch" były kołki od ocieplenia w prawie
każdej rurze komina systemowego. Chłopaki mówili ,że im się strasznie
ciężko w tym miejscu wierciło !  :big grin:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Uważam ,ze jedną z fajniejszych "kuch" były kołki od ocieplenia w prawie
> każdej rurze komina systemowego. Chłopaki mówili ,że im się strasznie
> ciężko w tym miejscu wierciło !


Ciekawe, do czego im było potrzebne to kołkowanie rur ceramicznych  :Confused:

----------

